# Do you walk your dog every single day?



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I know us PFers often appear like the most perfect owners in the world (or do we?) and there's a lot of pressure on here at times for us to behave in certain ways or do certain things. I just wanted to do a quick poll on whether we walk our dogs every single day of their lives or not?

I don't and I'm happy with that. Mine can relax on my 'off' days not go stir crazy wanting to go out, they'll happily have the odd snooze day and just nap with me or potter around while I have a TV marathon with boxes of tissues. I think it's helpful to know that every day is a bit different so not to expect firm routines, but what are other peoples thoughts?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I try to, but I put a lot of pressure on myself, like now when I'm ill to walk them

They've only had 45 mins walk and a block walk, and obviously pee breaks today, and I feel guilty as hell


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

No I don't. 

Dexter excluded for obviously reasons (he hardly gets walked at all) but Skip, who people mainly assume is a super high-energy breed, doesn't get walked every day.

Don't get me wrong, he gets walked most days and for at least an hour but I think it's healthy for our dogs not to expect exercise every day and to be able to stay sane and relaxed without a walk. Afterall, we don't know what may happen and it makes life so much easier when you know that your dog won't be bouncing off the walls if he doesn't get a walk. 

Skip has a day off from walks at least once a month. The last day was New Years day (I was rather fragile) and he spent the whole day curled up on the sofa with me  

It was bliss


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Between me and hubby, they go out twice a day, plus classes etc. However, they will make do with reduced activity if needs must and don't kick up a fuss usually.

I am housebound at the moment so their overall activity level is way down. They are being very patient but you can tell it is starting to affect them. Getting a bit mopey and restless.


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

I would cause I need & like the exercise but unfortunately my dog is a diva and hates the rain & cold.
So some days he only wants to go to the corner or around the block, much to my dismay :skep: but he seriously hates it and I'm not going to keep dragging him if he doesn't want too.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Every day bar a Friday once in a blue moon when it's dark and the OH has been at work all day. Our life is hell if we don't!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We always make sure they get out for one walk at least per day, sometimes (like recently when both of us were poorly with the nasty bug going around) it was just short walks locally and then Arthur doesn't get off his lead although the other two do. If one of us is too ill to walk (only happened once) then the other takes them out separately as they are too much for one person to manage or after Indie's many orthopaedic operations I stayed home with her and OH took the boys. Our garden is not really a dog friendly garden so they don't get out there for any exercise or play so we really do need to make sure they get out on a walk even if its much shorter than we/they would like.


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

I walk my Beagle/ Collie every day.Rain,snow,wind etc.She would bounce off the walls otherwise.She gets 2 hours plus.This makes for a calmer dog when she is in the house and from 6:00 pm onwards she is chilled.

Canarie


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Nope, sometimes we have duvet days where we all snuggle. Daisy can settle fine without a walk, despite being an active working breed, which was a lifesaver when I did my foot in! It's important to me that both my dogs aren't reliant on routine and can cope with no walks should it be required.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Not every day. 
He doesn't like rain and I refuse to drag him along so we either give it a miss or wait for the rain to pass us. Today it stopped at 2pm so we went then.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I try and go every day but sometimes I have a day when I keep the house clean etc and other routine jobs. Working 9 - 5 leaves little time!

So yeah sometimes they don't get walked and even though they are collies (aka they must have 50 miles of exercise a day! ) they handle it very well


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Bo, yes, at least once but the majority of the time twice a day. I wanted an active dog so I feel I owe it to her - plus I enjoy it and it's usually the highlight(s) of my day! however, she's happy with any length of time so is undemanding in that respect. She didn't get walked for 3 weeks, followed by 6 weeks of 10 minute walks, then months more of rehab (still ongoing, although we are up to the grand height of 50 minute twice a day - not that we do in this crappy winter weather ). She was an angel throughout.

Tilly, honestly, no. She is literally the least demanding dog in the world when it comes to exercise and just sleeps the day away, regardless of what I'm doing.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Generally speaking, yes.

Occasionally their walk may only be a quick blast about the field with a ball or a brisk walk up the lane and back - but they get out everyday, walks are only missed all together if they're ill or injured.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Pretty much everyday. Living in a flat for 7 years meant I couldn't really have 'off' days. No matter the weather, no matter how crappy I felt, I was out there walking the dog's. Have had to walk in absolute torrential rain, blizzard like snow conditions and it sucks sometimes. But without a garden I had no choice. The only times I don't walk everyday is when I am visiting my mum and sister on Saturdays. The dog's just potter about in their garden then instead but are still out....just not walking. Cash is walked daily too, and even at the weekend's as he doesn't come to my parent's. When in the flat up to four times a day, but since moving it's only twice a day. I've been ill this past week, but my dad has still come out to walk the dog's for me. My garden is tiny and could be no substitute for a day's missed exercise.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't walk them if its raining as its no fun for them they hate the rain they don't like snow either


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I said everyday as I'm a little obsessed with them going out everyday rain or shine and if I cant get them out them someone else here must take them


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

We don't walk on Wednesdays in the winter due to my work hours... 
I would walk him in the dark when I get home... But I know he's not bothered by missing one walk a week...
I also cut walks short if the weather is really bad...


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Honestly, no. Sometimes they can go days without a walk. I don't think that's ok, but that is how it is currently.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

In an ideal world yes and at least twice - but in reality no 

I am currently very poorly and 'home alone' so the girls haven't been out for 4 days - the plus side of having toy breeds is they adapt very easily to this and we have had lots of snuggles, chews, I've made feeding times as interesting as I can and I've managed to play a little with them.

I know when we do finally get out again they will be overjoyed to be able to run about again.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Not everyday no.

For a variety of reasons,1st being my health which over the last year has got pretty bad (Arthritis), So at the moment they are only getting out every other day so I can recover the day after. 

Another reason is I work for myself,so when it's really busy like before christmas they were only getting out about 3 times a week.

When I'm quiet they get walked more,depending on my health.

Up until the beginning of last year they were walked everyday at least once a day.

If/when my health improves they will get walked everyday again.

I'm lucky that they are very relaxed at home and don't go stir crazy without a walk.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Poll results are interesting, not what I would have expected. Possibly because it's anonymous :laugh:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Except Mondays. They get a duvet day on a Monday.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It depends on what you mean by walk. They are out in the yard every morning for an hour or so, again in the afternoon for a short spell and they get an evening walk checking cattle. That is every day but is not really what I would call a walk. So sometimes they do not get out for an actual walk for 2 or 3 days in a row.
When I lived in a town and had a job my dogs were walked 3 times a day every day regardless of weather, illness or anything else that was happening.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes - every single day 

BUT only because I've got one that goes absolutely bananas and literally climbs the walls if she doesn't get out  - she came that way! 

I do think it's good to have a non walking day every so often if you can - there are times when it's really, really hard to get them out (I was quite ill at the start of this week with 'jelly legs' and could really have done with a day of not having to go out!)


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

They get walked everyday, except for those odd days that can't be helped.

Jess and Inca (particularly Jess) are perfectly happy to miss walks and will just sleep at home, but with Maisie it is an absolute last resort if she doesn't go out, because she gets bored very easily..

So basically, most of the time yes, bar the odd days.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Tilly, honestly, no. She is literally the least demanding dog in the world when it comes to exercise and just sleeps the day away, regardless of what I'm doing.


This made me smile must be dogs named Tilly that love duvet days  my Tilly is the same would rather be laI'd infront of the fire then outside in the wind n rain


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mine are walked every day unless I am ill or the weather is so bad. If they don't get a walk I don't feel guilty like I used to though as there are lots of other things we can do at home to keep them entertained. 

Neither of my older two seem to suffer & even Archer my 8mth puppy is easily entertained at home even though he is more hard work!


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

If we didn't go on the Chase every day you would think the world had endedOur two no the time they go ou and drive us crazy bouncing off the walls until boots are on and we are ready to go no matter what the weather is doing


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Zab yes, he always gets atleast 2hours a day of exercise whether it's by one walk or multiple ones. Or he'll go Agility or Training. 

But he will happily except no walks due to health issue like last week he was off walks for 3days and he was fine bless him. He was abit of a handful after those 3 days and had to be told a few times to behave but nothing I didn't expect. 
To be honest I need my daily walks to as I hate being stuck in the house all day and I always need a walk after work as I find it relaxing. 

Mylo tends to have one day off a week and he doesn't get the same amount as Zab, he's slowing down abit now and also has a weakness in one of his front paws so I find a days rest helps this.


----------



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

Haha i havent got a choice! He gets a small 2 minute walk in the morning and if i havent given him a big walk by dinner time hes pacing the room crying and if i ignore that he starts being really naughty and just goes bonkers! To much energy in this dog! 

I even had to walk him when i had a sickness bug because he wouldnt let me relax and go to sleep!


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

No, I don't walk in heavy rain, heavy winds or storms. Today has been miserable, but we did get out for about 20 minutes this afternoon. 

Lily is fine without a walk, we do brain games and indoor activities so she doesn't miss out.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I try take Tilly out with my dad n his BC pup Bella but on my days off I'm not up for when he goes so we miss it n truthfully I don't like goin on my own with all these dogs goin missing n stolen (sorry to bring that up) but that's why we don't always go out some days


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm lucky with the girls, as long as they get toilet breaks they are quite content to just be with me


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

The one benefit of Molly's fear of the car (almost resolved) is that we realise that we can walk her on her lead about the streets her or down to the river and she's fine with that. When we first got her, off leadies seemed to the only way to keep us all sane during her teenage years, it's a bit of a sobering reminder that the two lead walks she's had today because it was so cold and wet, are now more than enough to tire her out.

That said, we do try to do off lead walks every day between us.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

Every day


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

We walk as much or little as Scully wants to as i dont find dragging a dog along when she clearly doesn't want to go very fun for either of us. She wont go out if its really windy or chucking it down so we stay in those days. She is quite content to sleep on our bed all day instead


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Short answer? No. 

There's usually one or two days every couple of weeks where I can't take Nooka out foe a proper walk. BUT she gets to run round the fields at least 3 times a day, and if I know she wont be going out that day, I usually take her for an extra long run round the fieldsbso she tires herself out. Its not the same as a walk but she does expend some pent up energy. 

Muffin is on short walks or short wanders round the field cos of her arthritis, but I make sure she gets out a couple of times a week, even if it is just up the road and back.

I think it's important for them to be able to cope without walks though, and I vary times and lengths too.


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

The dally would take herself off to the local RSPCA centre if I deigned to expect her to have a duvet day.

Saying that, she's really settling recently and will be content with one good run (would have to be a proper beach trek) provided she's got company most of the day.
Because we're in a routine around my work though, it's very rarely less then 2 walks a day and usually 3. 
The only things I've felt the need to dodge walks for is her ill-health, fireworks going off, and a *very* windy evening later than 4:30pm in winter when the parks are closed so the beach is the only option.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

No not everyday, sometimes they don't go a couple of times a week. Not ideal but they don't mind, we do things in the house and Jasper is a couch potato and loves cuddly days. Sometimes when they've had a couple of consecutive days with long walks then we'll have a rest day.


----------



## Haley 80 (Mar 11, 2013)

I try to every day but if its raining heavily neither dog will go out, but having said that it is very rare that it rains all day without a break so we do try to wait until its gone off and shoot out then. Right up until November we used to be out twice a day every day but since the fireworks started Jessie has refused to go out at night and i haven't been able to get her out after dark. I tried moving her second walk forward a little so its just dusk by the time we are back but it i'm finding it harder to stick to as i'm not always home for that.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Yep, without fail. Even when he came back from the vets having had a dental, he had a very slow anaesthetic recovery and could barely put one foot in front of the other, but he still insisted on a walk!

He's very fond of routine, so he usually has 2 or 3 walks a day depending on length. He's fine energy wise if he can't go for a walk (rest with an injury for example), but if I can't provide him with a decent walk, he's happy with a trip around the pond opposite (about 7 minutes around!). Tomorrow he'll have a long off lead walk with another dog, so in the evening he'll have a trip round the pond so he thinks he's had a walk (routine!) 

His usual daily routine is breakfast, sleep, walk, sleep, walk, lunch, sleep, walk, dinner, bed!


----------



## TheRedStuff (Jul 7, 2014)

We don't walk if it's heavy rain all day. A light rain is fine, she has a coat. usual walks are an hour or 2. Never off lead but on a long lead so she can run. Once or twice a week she only has a 20 minute short lead walk but then sometimes she has both the long walk and short walk x


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hogan gets walked every day but not always for hours. When I'm at work and its a day I work all day he might only have 2 quick walks especially if OH is working as well. This only usually happens this time of year though because of lack of light, can't trapse across fields in the dark frightened I'll lose my footing. We have a big green opposite us so don't have to go far for him to have a bit of a run around even if its on a long line because of the road and he does mooch around the garden as well I sometimes feel guilty about it because he is a springer and suppose to have lots of exercise but he doesn't seem to mind and isn't running around the house causing havoc because of it thank goodness He does make up for it in the lighter months


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I've said no because I don't walk her every day, my retired mum does morning walks and I tend to do evenings unless it's very dark and my brother comes round to run her.


----------



## caju (Jan 3, 2015)

Every day yes. That said, they're not always long walks. If it's raining all day long or I'm very sick, I just walk him around the block for 5 minutes. He doesn't actually mind too much and he's fine with a day of just relaxing every now and then. I do a short walk at least because it's just the action of putting on the leash and getting out of the house that calms him down quite a lot, irrespective of the length of the walk.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nope - Whether was crappy today so we did trick training instead.

Usually say over 14 days, one of those days she won't have a walk.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

nope not every day - in fact dare I admit that once a week we don't do anything much - she doesn't mind, and it means I can get other indoor things done, also if it's stormy, pouring heavily, or extremely windy we don't go out - lots of wind makes her quite jumpy, stormy is a no brainer, and if it's raining very heavily as we can not avoid walking on a road it's dangerous as I can't always see properly if it's in my eyes, and I worry about cars not seeing us as easily, but most days yes she gets a walk, and if she doesn't then I usually make her a kong, and try to play with her indoors


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Yep, every day. 
Walking a dog every day has been a part of my life for about 30 years. The six months we were without a dog in 2013 were quite strange. I kept feeling I ought to be doing something, but I couldn't think what it was. 
The only time a dog hasn't been walked is when the dog has been very ill. Mine have always wanted a walk even when they were literally on their last legs.
Now we are both retired there is always someone able to take a dog out if one of us is ill. When I worked it was part time and mainly from home. If I was in somebodies office I would nip home, walk a dog, then come back again.
I suppose because I've always had large breed active dogs, I've felt the need to walk them at least once daily.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

They ALWAYS have a walk before works, Monday - Friday and then another one after I get home and always a walk on Saturday and Sunday regardless of what sort of other things we have planned - training, tricks, scentwork etc.

The location, duration and type of walk varies hugely though from 5 minute toilet trips down the road to 20 mile mountain adventures and everything in between.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes every day, but i don't have a garden so don't have any choice, past couple days he's just had 2 quick walks up the road to do his business and that's it, tomorrow he will get to go up the fields in the morning for a run around and a short walk in the evening.

If I had a garden yes there would probably be the odd day where he didn't go for a walk he doesn't mind laying on the sofa doing nothing all day anyway


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Most days but not if there's heavy rain because that's just the worst thing ever and he'd just sulk the whole way


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nicky gets walked everyday, probably only a couple of days out the year when he doesn't. However there is days(not often) when he only gets 10-15 mins round the streets if I'm mega busy. He doesn't bounce off the walls without a walk but I definitely feel more content when hes had a good run. 

If not always been so good with walks, there have been times when I first got him when I really struggled to take him out everyday due to my own moods and his lead reactivity. I think the longest he went without a walk was 4 days.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have to take him at least round the block- 15 mins else he toilets inside as he won't do it in the garden


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I do walk him every day - think there was only one or two occasions when I physically could not do it and there has been the odd occasion when OH has walked him. There have also been occasions when he has had only a short walk.

However, it's not because of any "holier than thou" attitude - just that there have not been any reasons not to, so far - apart from those couple of times. It's also a way of making me get out for the exercise/fresh air too. 

He will toilet in the garden, so if push came to shove, he would cope


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Bertie goes out twice a day at least! everyday, that's what he lives for after his horrible start in life


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Freddie and bella, yes. Unless there's an illness. 
Frank, no. He often needs a rest day once a week, sometimes two. He copes better as it allows his stress levels to reduce. I quite often do some scent work with him, or scatter his food on the garden on his rest days so he's still getting mental stimulation, without having to cope with the outside world. 

I used to be obsessive, but don't really stick to a routine much now. 
I don't feel guilty if I don't give them a marathon walk each day either. Their walks seem to balance out during a week anyway.


----------



## Stacy663 (Jan 3, 2015)

Honestly... No. 
Dont get me wrong, we go out 99% of the time, but every other saturday I work all day, so I dont get chance to. But after 6 years, Zara knows this routine and is happy to have a lazy day. 
If I was to miss 2 days in a row though, she would be bouncing off the walls!!


----------



## sevenfourate (Jan 3, 2015)

Unless the weather is ridiculous, or something silly important crops up - our Westie gets walked everyday. Quite often twice a day. I would say on average she gets at least 10 walks a week, usually lasting 30-40 minutes a time.

Thats doesnt count the short trips to the shops, Tesco's or Lidl's she often makes too......


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> I know us PFers often appear like the most perfect owners in the world (or do we?) and there's a lot of pressure on here at times for us to behave in certain ways or do certain things.


:001_huh:Of course.

I don't allow the 'pressure' of 'others' to tell me how to behave with my dogs.

They tell me.:001_smile:


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Every day without fail!! Only twice missed a walk due to injury/castration op in two years!

Harry dislikes pooping in the garden, and we hate it even more! He will only curl one out in the garden if he has a bad bum and cant hold it in, and he will tell us!

Harry likes his home clean! 

For me..... Imo...... If you dont want to walk you're dog.......












You may aswell get a cat instead! Sorry :blink:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes most days but what we do on walks varies, I don't think the occasional quiet day does any harm although we haven't missed a day for quite a while I suspect that she will be missing tomorrow or having a very short walk as she is limping a bit tonight.

For me its the quality of the walk or exercise in the home that's important, one of my neighbours is always commenting on what a good dog owner my other neighbour is, their dogs go out twice a day most days. However they are walked for 20 minutes around the local green twice a day if its the daughter she just rabbits on her phone as she wanders around.

I'm sure my once a day with games, ball throwing a bit of training and a different places with the odd day in playing puzzles and trick training is preferable.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I should add I don't stick to an exact walk time either, having been burgled during my regular 90 minutes out on a Tuesday I have learned to be as unpredictable as possible.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes I do and I regret that, I used to be fanatic about walking Rio every few hours or so for a certain amount of time, I made a rode for my own back early on and he is now a pest if he doesn't get regular walks daily. He is taken out every day for a few hours otherwise he would crawl the walls most likely or be under my feet even more! With another dog no way, I love walking a lot, but when I want to not because the dog demands it ha ha but there is times when you want a break/don't feel up to it, I'd encourage them to toilet in the garden and settle more within the house with very short walks if needed to and when I felt like it.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup mine are walked every day regardless- they get at least an hour and half but usually it's between 2.5-4 hours. 

I enjoy walking them and its exercise for me lol. We also do a lot of agility and I think it's important that they are fit and capable to do what is required of them. At weekends we like to go out walking all day and again I think it's important that they are fit enough to cope with being out all day. I feel it's good for them to get a change of scenery and enjoy the big wide world... Ever since I was young it's been drummed into me that the dog needs walking every day... Regardless of weather  

In terms of them settling in the house with out exercise I've not found a problem. Shae had to be rested when she hurt her leg and was just fine... Rusty needs 5mins round the block but that's more his need for a routine...


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> I know us PFers often appear like the most perfect owners in the world (or do we?) and there's a lot of pressure on here at times for us to behave in certain ways or do certain things. I just wanted to do a quick poll on whether we walk our dogs every single day of their lives or not?
> 
> I don't and I'm happy with that. Mine can relax on my 'off' days not go stir crazy wanting to go out, they'll happily have the odd snooze day and just nap with me or potter around while I have a TV marathon with boxes of tissues. I think it's helpful to know that every day is a bit different so not to expect firm routines, but what are other peoples thoughts?


absolutely this ! The last few days have been icy round here , pavements like skating rinks , and I'm not risking a) falling and breaking bones, b) falling and letting go of the dogs. Luckily we have a fair size garden so the dogs can wander round and have a good sniff, they are happy to toilet out there and quite frankly , although they love a little walk they'd be happy to potter round at home and snooze on the couch. If the weather's ok I try to take them out most days , it's good for me too, if I don't manage it OH will take Reena out after tea.


----------



## Stardi (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes. Every day, 365 days of the year. I live in a apartment, so I cant let him out in the garden. I walk him at least tree times a day.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

In an ideal world yes every day but in reality no they don't get walked every day, but they couldn't care less if they go out or not, they've never been dogs to beg for walks or bounce off the walls without one thankfully


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Pressure? Maybe I'm oblivious to it. I walk mine every day unless they're in season.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow I must be missing something,,,

Im out there with the dogs at least 3 times a day rain or shine.. Even when OH got carted off to hospital with his heart attack I gave the dogs a quick walk and then drove up to the A&E.

Ive honestly never considered the idea of not walking them :001_unsure:


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

The terriers are walked every day, even if that's just my son taking them for half an hour on lead round the block, but I try to get to the park for off lead every day. They don't always get an hour, but if Tinker gets short walks on lead more than a couple of days in a row it shows!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I was brought up to believe the dog had to be walked EVERY DAY, As a child my parents walked our dogs 3 times a day! That's why there's so many obese pets these days as some are lucky if they get a walk once a week! 

As we got older and circumstances changed - my mum died who was our dogs main caregiver and didn't work. I was then working age, my dad worked and brother was still in school it got changed to 2 somedays with our dog at the time. my dad did work shifts so if possible (such as he got home from work by 2pm or didn't leave until lunch time for 2-10, 3-11 shift) Sam still got 3 as I walked him when I got home from work. 

Inca started off on 3 a day, then reduced to 2 as I had mobility problems and struggled with having the energy to go out. I still aim for 2 walks a day, in summer if not too boiling hot at lunch time I sometimes take them for extra walk just to nearest field to play and other two are walks round the village.

If its too icy/snow in winter..I'll wait until lunch time/early afternoon to see if road melts enough for me to get mobility scooter up the drive and off the estate as the main road is usually clear if I can make it that far, so it gets reduced to 1 shorter walk just to get us out of the house for a bit as the batteries don't do well in the temps close to and below freezing! ...only if snow is several inches thick or estate road outside my house is sheet ice (and I can see cars aren't even making it up the hill) do I have to admit defeat. 

JJ is happy playing snowballs in the garden anyway and in those circumstances he would only get a walk round the main bus route where he'd have to walk alongside scooter in the middle of the road with me, but I always feel like I've let them down so as soon as I can get out I make up for it with longer walks and try and fit 2 walks in again.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

In over 40 years of dog ownership, I've missed two days, both when in hospital, I wouldn't have missed the second one if the doctor had taken the time to sign me out.
I think I was bed blocking that day


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Every day - twice a day - unless it's dangerous weather outside like very bad gale force winds, then we see if one if our friends want an indoor play date


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Not everyday. I dont usually walk them between my nightshifts coz they get all excitable and wont settle when i try to sleep! Also we dont do rain and strong winds coz they dont enjoy bad weather.
But then again I didnt get high energy working breeds so they have never once tried climbing the walls!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Stacy663 said:


> Honestly... No.
> Dont get me wrong, we go out 99% of the time, but every other saturday I work all day, so I dont get chance to. But after 6 years, Zara knows this routine and is happy to have a lazy day.
> If I was to miss 2 days in a row though, she would be bouncing off the walls!!


I am not criticising you but I do wonder why going to work stops you walking your dog.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

99.99 percent of the time Lily gets two good walks and two shorter walks a day. 

However when the kids have been poorly then she has had to miss out..but to be honest she seems quite content to have a duvet day!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Bubs goes out every day. When I'm at work for more than 6 hrs he goes out with his walker and I take him for a short stroll when I get home and before I go to work. When I'm not working or doing short shifts we go on two walks a day. 


Bubs would probably be okay without a walk but it's me who'd feel guilty without one,I see it as "his time" and woulld feel quite bad I didn't give him that.

I'm been honest and have to say that sometimes it is hard to drag myself out in the wind,rain,cold and dark especially when it's warm inside and I find myself thinking we could not bother going but then the guilt sets in so off we go even if it's just for 20 mins.

I fill the kettle and put milk and coffee in a cup all racked up for when we get back as a reward. (for me not Bubs)


----------



## hells85 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine are walked everyday usually it is a 2-3 hour walk but at the moment I am ill so it's only been 40 mins plus being let into the garden which now resembles a rugby pitch.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Every day at least twice


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

depends what you consider a walk.

A walk on a lead or out in the car very very rarely.

Out down the fields or out in the yard sorting horses out, every day several times a day.

When I go to check on livestock, I always take at least a couple of dogs with me if not all 4. This takes about 20 minutes or longer if the horses are in a further field.No leads,

apart from this, dogs spend a lot of time outside playing with each other but I only leave 2 dogs at a time together.

Today and for the fist time, going on an organised EBT walk. Not sure how it will pan out.Doing this cos EBT needs to meet other dogs and not just family ones.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

What stops walks for us is the heat, my longhaired gsd really feels the heat in the summer and prefers to just flop out on cool tiles in the bathroom or porchway if it's really hot.
Other than that bad gale force winds.
Otherwise he's walked twice a day plus games at home.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I walk my dogs every day unless so unwell I cannot (maybe a day or two in a year) even if all I can manage is to sit at the car and throw out balls.

We have a local bay we can take even an in season bitch, the stairs can be manned to stop anyone else coming down whilst we use it, but it is not commonly used anyway

About once a month though they will get a just in town walk on lead only, for which I feel very neglectful. But about once a month I get only a one day weekend and little time to fit in all that needs doing. They do normally get a good walk the day after though with just hubbie.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I am not criticising you but I do wonder why going to work stops you walking your dog.


My work could easily stop me from walking mine every day but I'm on a lucky run right now. At present I'm back living with my dad but will soon be moving out to a new place on my own. I'll be arranging dog sitting or having my dad to pop in during the day, but hypothetically if I didn't do their 6am walk and work was hectic (say Ofsted turn up unannounced or a serious incident occurs) I wouldn't be getting home til 10pm or so and I'd be knackered. I don't trust many people to walk my dogs, and definitely not together until I've concentrated more on both their training, so they might just live with having company now and again rather than walks.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I am not criticising you but I do wonder why going to work stops you walking your dog.


I would imagine because not everyone is lucky enough to work the standard 9-5, or has jobs that are so physically demanding they are shattered at the end of the day.

If I've had a horrible long day I can usually drag myself out for a bit 95% of the time in the evening, but truthfully in the winter when it's pitch black, muddy and raining, the motivation really isn't there to make it remotely enjoyable. And I LOVE dog walking, but there are times when you are so tired it's just another chore. So yup, mine do miss the odd day of 'proper' walks, with nothing more than a 20-30 minute blast in the AM.

Now in the summer after one of those nasty days, I can get in, relax entirely for a few hours to refresh and then take the dogs out in the warmth and light at 8-9pm. Now THAT is enjoyable.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

labradrk said:


> I would imagine because not everyone is lucky enough to work the standard 9-5, or has jobs that are so physically demanding they are shattered at the end of the day.
> 
> If I've had a horrible long day I can usually drag myself out for a bit 95% of the time in the evening,* but truthfully in the winter when it's pitch black, muddy and raining, the motivation really isn't there to make it remotely enjoyable.* And I LOVE dog walking, but there are times when you are so tired it's just another chore. So yup, mine do miss the odd day of 'proper' walks, with nothing more than a 20-30 minute blast in the AM.
> 
> Now in the summer after one of those nasty days, I can get in, relax entirely for a few hours to refresh and then take the dogs out in the warmth and light at 8-9pm. Now THAT is enjoyable.


I think this is also true for my dogs at times as well. They don't mind the rain tbh & will go out in all weathers but one night we were out in the pitch black, is was chucking it down with really awful high winds. I was hating every minute of our walk & looked at them & they didn't look too happy either.

It seemed silly to carry on so we turned round, went home & had a much more enjoyable evening of doing some scentwork which we all enjoyed


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> I think this is also true for my dogs at times as well. They don't mind the rain tbh & will go out in all weathers but one night we were out in the pitch black, is was chucking it down with really awful high winds. I was hating every minute of our walk & looked at them & they didn't look too happy either.
> 
> It seemed silly to carry on so we turned round, went home & had a much more enjoyable evening of doing some scentwork which we all enjoyed


Yup, same here.

Guilty cruel dog walker confession here......we have been doing pavement walks a lot of the time in the evening (or morning if I have a really early start) to cut back on the mud and cleaning. I don't mind going through the motions of washing the dog down then drying the dog ONCE, but I'm not doing it twice a day.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't personally, because hubby takes her out hiking on Dartmoor once or twice a week and I don't go with them. So Elles does get walked every day and comes up to the yard with me when I do the horses too, so she's out for at least 5 hours a day, except when she's in season and gets normal walks out of hours. 

Of course she wouldn't go out if she was sick or injured and the vet's orders were to keep her at home, but I expect 'regardless' doesn't mean that, it means regardless of the weather, or how I feel, that kind of thing and 'you' doesn't mean me personally.

So I answered, yes, regardless, even though it's not technically true.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

yes, I do, without fail. I have walked them when ill, walked them when tired, walked them when I had a knee injury that meant I had to hobble at a snails pace!
Partly it is because I have always grown up with the belief that dog's get two walks a day (I don't know where that idea came from though!), so I made the commitment to myself and them when I got them, that that is what they would get.
Aside from the exercise, I think the change of scene, fresh air, new faces does them the world of good. WHen mine are on restricted exercise due to injury, I drive them somewhere where we can sit on a bench for an hour each day. 
Also, I don't have a garden, so have to take them out to toilet, so even on 'off days', by the time I have done a 5 minute business break, I always figure we might as well carry on!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

This thread is a real eye-opener for me. 

My young, fit dogs go out every day, several times a day and for between 2-4 hours a day on average. This is 365 days a year - whatever the weather. 

I can understand older or unwell dogs (or people) - and even smaller and less energetic dogs- wanting either shorter walks or just a bimble around (my 13 year old GSD still comes out into the fields at least once a day, but usually twice), but for young, fit, energetic dogs? They need exercise every single day, surely?

The exercise is as important for me as for my dogs, and I enjoy it as much as they do. If I didn't like exercise and walking, I wouldn't have high energy breeds as pets.

Even when I worked full-time, I made sure the dogs didn't miss out on their exercise by getting up early before work, coming home at lunchtime to take them out and then going out immediately I got in from work for a couple of hours. It was tiring, but do-able. I chose to have the dogs after all.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Every day one long walk or two is the norm it's what I was brought up to do you want a dog you take it for a walk every day as it's their time and enjoyment and fun. As there are two of us then normally never both so ill can't walk or if so we might drive somewhere if icy etc or chuck the ball around for a bit to get them running.. Would never occur to me not to give them at least one walk a day unless a real good reason not to I e they are ill and never because it's not convenient to me... If I don't walk the younger dogs are fidgety and they get such pleasure from being out it's the highlight of their day even if it's a spin round to block to have a sniff and wee up a few lamp posts think it's the act if going out or having been out that calms them


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Moobli said:


> This thread is a real eye-opener for me.
> 
> My young, fit dogs go out every day, several times a day and for between 2-4 hours a day on average. This is 365 days a year - whatever the weather.
> 
> ...


I knew you'd walk yours every day  Lots of things are important in life and should be done on a daily basis, but my life is less than perfect, as am I, so these things don't get done. Some days my only calories are black coffee, nevermind everything else going on. I have laundry piling up, errands to run, family members to sort out, crises at work, working on call which means I can't be at any time more than an hour away from physically being there to respond (which means no circular 2+ hour walks for me during those days/weeks, and so no things don't happen like in an ideal world. And I only have me to do all those things. In 2016 when I'm living with someone and getting extra support things will be more ideal, but for now we're happy regardless of all the craziness that goes on


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I try hard not to judge others and know everyone's lives, challenges and priorities are very different. I can only respond for myself and say what I do, and what I am happy with.

I have to say though that I am surprised at how many dogs - especially on a pet forum - don't get a daily walk as routine.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Twice a day, every day without fail.

I really wish I had dogs who didn't like the rain but, sadly, they don't care!

Earthquakes, volcanic eruptions, alien invasions.... nothing would put them off & it's no fun in the middle of January @ 6.45 am hearing the wind howling, the rain lashing down seeing the three of them at the front door almost beside themselves with excitement.

Bless 'em......


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

We do but we vary it massively, some days we'll do 1 big walk, sometimes we just do a couple of short walks so although they expect walks daily they need know how long we'll be out so they're always happy. I make sure they get a good leg stretch every week but as I work 12 hour shifts and the OH is very ill at the moment it's good that they don't need masses of exercise.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I live in a flat, so have no choice about walking Sophie several times a day, just to find somewhere green for her to squat on .

But longer walks, she only gets one per day. She is a small dog and gets plenty of exercise indoors as well as out, as she is quite hyper. 
But if, for any reason (weather usually), she is unable to get that longer walk, she gets very lethargic, and if I could read her mind I would say she was miserable. So, rain or shine, we try to do that longer walk .


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

Moobli said:


> Even when I worked full-time, I made sure the dogs didn't miss out on their exercise by getting up early before work, coming home at lunchtime to take them out and then going out immediately I got in from work for a couple of hours. It was tiring, but do-able. I chose to have the dogs after all.


I nodded along with your entire post there 

I work full time and, hell yeah, it can sometimes be tempting to dodge a cold, dark stumble along the beach after running around like a headless chicken for 11/12 hours already. But work days are actually the days that would take a hurricane to stop me taking her out (no less than 3 walks)! The walks are the time she gets my full attention after being alone for a chunk of the day. If I stayed at home it'd be all too tempting to start on the mountain of housework lol. 
After we're back and she's fed I make sure I sit and play with her and give her a good old neck scratch until she goes to sleep and I can get on with all the other things I need to do. Snoring dog isn't a lonely or bored one.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

No, sometimes she goes a few days without a walk and behaves exactly the same as if she has. Some people think because she's a Jack Russell she must be overly hyperactive but she isn't at all, in fact she's the complete opposite.

Don't get me wrong, she loves being out but she doesn't go crazy if she has to stay in. 

When I am able to drive (a few months hopefully) we will go out on much longer, more interesting walks. The beach is about an 8 minute drive so we will go there a few times a week for a couple of hours at quiet times.
At the moment there are only pavement walks available which she isn't overly excited about and I don't blame her. There are so many idiots around here and after her being attacked it has influenced when and where I can take her.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Personally I am of the opinion that a dog doesn't need a walk every single day and that it is good to have a "day off". 

I know of someone who had a destructive dog who they believed the "cure" was to walk it to death because "that's what you do with a dog". As a result the dog goes for a walk in excess of four hours a day, and do you know what? It's still destructive. However what they now have is a dog that wants/needs these four+ hour walks and has no off switch. 

I don't know where I could find 4+ hours a day to walk the dog, but then I work full time so that has an influence on what times I can walk them.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Very interesting reading all the posts ... I'm not an every day walker. We don't tend to do heavy rain or gale force winds ...and I suppose sometimes life just gets in the way. I have never considered my dogs loosing out because of it. In fact i know they don't. I spend a lot of time with them and they have some fantastic walks (like this morning when we had a brilliant yomp across the farm fields in all the mud!). I also have a very big garden with trees and hedges to disappear in to and the dogs even have a play room in the house. 

Non of mine get stressed or stir crazy if the daily root march doesn't happen ...I have a very chilled gang. However, go whistle at the back door and five dogs magically appear tails wagging 

We don't have routines anyway ...my dogs are specifically brought up without routines ...no regular feeding, walking or resting times. 

J


----------



## caju (Jan 3, 2015)

Moobli said:


> I try hard not to judge others and know everyone's lives, challenges and priorities are very different. I can only respond for myself and say what I do, and what I am happy with.
> 
> I have to say though that I am surprised at how many dogs - especially on a pet forum - don't get a daily walk as routine.


I don't think a daily routine necessarily means "every day without fail", rather just _almost_ every day. Eating breakfast is part of my daily routine but very occasionally I don't do it. I think everyone on here so far has said that they only _occasionally_ don't walk their dog/s.

I think it's also worth remembering that dogs adapt to their lifestyle very well, and that every dog and person is different and every person knows their own dog. Some dogs want/need two long walks a day because it's what they've always had. Some are happy with less because that's what they're used to.

I occasionally don't walk my dog if it's raining heavily all day or I'm really unwell. It's not an issue for us because I work from home, and I'm with him all day long. If he gets a little bored, I play with him or do some training, etc. We have a large garden he can run or play in. He doesn't go crazy without the walk because he's grown up his whole life with the occasional day off.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> My work could easily stop me from walking mine every day but I'm on a lucky run right now. At present I'm back living with my dad but will soon be moving out to a new place on my own. I'll be arranging dog sitting or having my dad to pop in during the day, but hypothetically if I didn't do their 6am walk and work was hectic (say Ofsted turn up unannounced or a serious incident occurs) I wouldn't be getting home til 10pm or so and I'd be knackered. I don't trust many people to walk my dogs, and definitely not together until I've concentrated more on both their training, so they might just live with having company now and again rather than walks.


But you do do a 6am walk so they do get walked. I used to do the same but also walk when I got home from work and again last thing at night. I am very lucky to be at home now .



Moobli said:


> This thread is a real eye-opener for me.
> 
> My young, fit dogs go out every day, several times a day and for between 2-4 hours a day on average. This is 365 days a year - whatever the weather.
> 
> ...


I so agree with you. I too am surprised at the number of people on here that do not walk their dogs every day. It has never been an option in my brain, though they often do not get what I really count as a walk because they are on the farm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Phoolf said:


> I know us PFers often appear like the most perfect owners in the world (or do we?) and there's a lot of pressure on here at times for us to behave in certain ways or do certain things. I just wanted to do a quick poll on whether we walk our dogs every single day of their lives or not?
> 
> I don't and I'm happy with that. Mine can relax on my 'off' days not go stir crazy wanting to go out, they'll happily have the odd snooze day and just nap with me or potter around while I have a TV marathon with boxes of tissues. *I think it's helpful to know that every day is a bit different so not to expect firm routines*, but what are other peoples thoughts?


I very much agree with the bolded. I like for my dogs to be adaptable to all sorts of situations. I love having fit, energetic dogs, but I also love that theyre fine to chill out and laze around if need be.

As for the question, Im not sure how to answer it. We live on 20 acres without a dog-proof fence on the property, so basically when I open the door to let them out they have 20+ acres to go nuts in. We walk the property every day, not on purpose, it just happens - the kids are active too, so even if I dont go out the dogs go out with someone. 
I do try to get an actual, formal, grab leashes, treats, and lace my shoes up all the way walk/run in every day, but if we miss it, its okay.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I have always felt strongly that a daily walk as a minimum was a basic need for dogs, god I used to feel rubbish if Gelert had only had one walk in a day instead of two, so if you'd told me a few years ago how things would end up and that my dogs would often miss out on exercise I would have been horrified. If I'd have had more foresight, I'd definitely have reconsidered my choice in breed/type for a start. I don't think the arrangement I currently have is ok, but short of rehoming my dogs (which I am too selfish to consider for something like this) all I can do is keep buggering on and try my best. 
Now Gracie has health issues that means she doesn't have the usual energy needs of a GSD her age and especially as an ex stray I think she's happy with her lot and living the quiet life, still with regular walks but fairly short ones (around forty five minutes) and not necessarily on a daily basis. Gelert however really does need more than this and I feel constant guilt :001_unsure:
I'm just so exhausted all the time and sometimes I really struggle.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

No. 
Dexie is a fair weather fairy and acts like he's being tortured if you make him go out in the rain.
Lexie is a cowbag and is very into routines, she had to be fed at 7am, she has to have a carrot at tea time. So we don't walk her everyday and try to vary the time of the walk as she'd be a nightmare!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai is walked without fail (excluding time off for injuries) 3 times a day. When he had to have time off due to a badly cut pad I was climbing the walls, he was fine but I felt like I was forgetting something


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Despite having Boxers who 99% of people think are crazy high energy breeds, No we do not go out everyday, We can miss a day and they are completely fine with that. Our walks are ALWAYS off lead and are minimum of an hour and weekends we are usually out for a good 3 4 hours. 

We tend to go out more in the winter when its cold as opposed to the summer as it is just too hot for them, 
Yes i could lead walk them for 30 mins but they just do not get anything out of it, they would rather snuggle up on the sofa 

I have very welll adjusted dogs who have a routine that see's them happy, fit and healthy


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Moobli said:


> This thread is a real eye-opener for me.
> 
> My young, fit dogs go out every day, several times a day and for between 2-4 hours a day on average. This is 365 days a year - whatever the weather.
> 
> ...


Same here, I am feeling so guilty that the dogs aren't getting their usual exercise whilst I am housebound.

I have also come to realise this past week that our daily outings do me as much good as them. Going stir crazy without all of our outdoor fun.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Moobli said:


> This thread is a real eye-opener for me.
> 
> My young, fit dogs go out every day, several times a day and for between 2-4 hours a day on average. This is 365 days a year - whatever the weather.
> 
> ...


I think in an ideal world, most of us would like to walk our dogs for 4 hours a day in the wilderness. However, boring reality and all 

Do dogs NEED exercise every day? no, the same as we don't NEED exercise every day. We like it and benefit from it but we certainly don't need it to function every day, never mind for hours and hours.

Everyone's situation is different.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Do I personally walk the dog every day - No. Sometimes OH will do the walk(s) if I'm working/ill/away, sometimes she is at doggy day care.

We are in a flat and don't have our own garden so she has to go on a lead to go round the back to the grass for toilet breaks but I don't class that as a walk. We aim for 1 longer walk (1hr + with me) and 1 shorter walk (20mins normally with OH) per day but on physiotherapy or hydrotherapy days they replace the longer walk. If she is having a stiff/sore day we will do a few gentle 10-15 min walks instead just to keep her mobile. If it is chucking it down we tend to do a quick 10 mins as and when it isn't raining or when it eases off as she refuses to go out the front door in heavy rain unless she has a friend to follow 

If she doesn't get out for at least a couple of 10 min trips round the block each day she starts to get stiff so we don't really have a no walk at all option.


----------



## Dobermutt (Jan 22, 2014)

Harley has been walked every day without fail - apart from a few recently because of an injury, it wouldn't have been fair to force him to go out when he was in quite a bit of pain. He was, much to my surprise, quite calm and didn't cause any havoc that I thought he would 

I'm quite lucky that I have a job which allows me plenty of time during the day to walk him. I don't walk him every day because I have to, I don't think he'd complain too much if he missed a few, but I walk him every day because I really enjoy it and with his issues that need working on, every walk is an opportunity to work towards fixing them and for me, that's definitely a reason to be out every day  

Looking from the outside in, I really don't think it's at all bad for a dog to miss maybe a couple of walks every now and then. I just personally couldn't miss walks regularly/often. Harley is so happy when he's outside, it's an opportunity for us to do some training, work with distractions and such. He will happily laze around the house all day, but he's much happier outside chasing after his ball and stretching his long legs 

Our walks are definitely always the highlight of my day & I'd be more likely to get restless than the dog  If I'm ill, tired, busy, we still go out. If it's raining, thunderstorm, gales, or just freezing, we still go out  Harley isn't phased by anything weather-wise. I often have days where I feel I need a ''day off'', but I can't ever find a way to justify not walking him just because I don't want to. There are circumstances in which we'll go out much later than usual, or have shorter walks, though  Again, I don't think it's bad or unfair on any one dog to miss a walk every so often - everyone has completely different circumstances, lifestyles and so on. I can imagine for a lot of people, it's necessary to skip a few days and I don't see a problem with that


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Gosh, if I lived on a farm or in the middle of the wilderness, yup, my dogs would get walked every day without fail. 

I don't think it's fair to say that young, fit, healthy dogs NEED a walk every day, because believe me, Skip is more than happy without one. And I like it that way... Take for example, last year, when my Nan was rushed to hospital. I left early in the morning and was there all day. I came home later to feed the dogs and sleep. Four hours in to my sleep, she passed away. So it was back to the hospital to say goodbye and start planning. For two days, Skip and Dexter didn't get much of a walk and they were absolutely fine. It would have made my life so much harder during that time if I knew the dogs would be bouncing off the walls. 

So yeah, Skip going without exercise for ONE day per month, isn't going to kill him, it's not cruelty, it's not a MUST! But it does mean, that should something awful happen, I know he'll be okay.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Ours get a few days of rest, but they also play a lot and they have very substantial walks.

I was out yesterday and it was bitterly cold and pouring down with icy rain, would any of my dogs enjoyed that? Absolutely not.

We have a routine which works the best for us and our dogs .


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

The quality of the walk is important too I think
In the winter on weekdays he gets 1.5 hours onlead- I make it more fun by throwing treats into the grass, practicing his tricks, letting him stop to smell and sometimes bring a tug toy out and have a quick game. As a result both of us enjoy pavement walks as much as we enjoy offlead walks
In the summer on weekdays he tends to get 2.5 hours offlead- we don't tend to do as much interaction as he likes doing his own thing however we still do some interactions

At the weekend he gets a few hours offlead each day ranging from. 2-4 hours.

We always do onlead walks once a week as we enjoy them and I think it's good for him to practice onlead walking and busy environments


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it depends on the dog as well. 

Most of the time I take my dog out and she will really enjoy herself and zoom everywhere, play with friends, play with me...but others she can't wait to come home, isn't interested in games or playing. This happened yesterday, and today she's not well and has been to the vets. If she perks up I might take her quickly this evening, but if not it's no big deal.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

SarahPlzX said:


> I think it depends on the dog as well.
> 
> Most of the time I take my dog out and she will really enjoy herself and zoom everywhere, play with friends, play with me...but others she can't wait to come home, isn't interested in games or playing. This happened yesterday, and today she's not well and has been to the vets. If she perks up I might take her quickly this evening, but if not it's no big deal.


I think She's Baileys twin.. Lol he's the same


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

stuaz said:


> Personally I am of the opinion that a dog doesn't need a walk every single day and that it is good to have a "day off".
> 
> I know of someone who had a destructive dog who they believed the "cure" was to walk it to death because "that's what you do with a dog". As a result the dog goes for a walk in excess of four hours a day, and do you know what? It's still destructive. However what they now have is a dog that wants/needs these four+ hour walks and has no off switch.
> 
> I don't know where I could find 4+ hours a day to walk the dog, but then I work full time so that has an influence on what times I can walk them.


I work from home from out of my own backyard so when I am out, dogs are out with me. If the weather is rubbish, I get done everything very quickly.

I agree with your post re not always needing a daily walk. It makes me wonder also whether the dog walks are for the benefit of the dog or the owner? and, pounding pavements would be soul destroying for me....and I can see problems arising from dogs pounding pavements day in day out and the problems arising with their paws and their joints, especially on heavier bodied dogs.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> I work from home from out of my own backyard so when I am out, dogs are out with me. If the weather is rubbish, I get done everything very quickly.
> 
> I agree with your post re not always needing a daily walk. It makes me wonder also whether the dog walks are for the benefit of the dog or the owner? and, pounding pavements would be soul destroying for me....and I can see problems arising from dogs pounding pavements day in day out and the problems arising with their paws and their joints, especially on heavier bodied dogs.


Actually pavement pounding is one of the best things you can do to build muscle tone. Also great for keeping the pads in the best condition (hard but smooth) - you cannot condition the pads by exercising on soft surfaces.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I voted yes, every day.

They dont always get the same level of exercise, some days if time is severely limited or i'm not feeling well they will just get a walk round the block which is about a mile, and it's on lead. I dont really have a choice not to take my dogs out as they wont toilet fully on the garden and if I only give them the option of going for a poo on the garden, chances are they will hold it and I could get up the following morning to a mess in the house.

They wont climb the walls if they havent had a walk, they just accept it, but I do like to ensure they get out purely from the toileting POV.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Betty gets a walk pretty much every day, although her main weekday walks are with a walker, not me. One of my big pleasures during the Christmas period was that I got to walk my own dog, properly (ie. creating a mess in the woods), myself, in daylight for 10 days out of the 12 from Christmas Eve to today 

Developing some good muscles from the toweling down too!

Although she could be suitably distracted by garden games and indoor activities, it can't really give her the same joy she gets from following scents in the woods or splashing around in ditches & ponds. She does eventually forgive me if we miss a day, but she makes her displeasure felt on the day! It's not so much an exercise thing, so much as doing things she enjoys.

If weather keeps us home, it's more likely to be heat than anything else, in which case she's generally unconscious under the table, and so not feeling so judgmental...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

labradrk said:


> I think in an ideal world, most of us would like to walk our dogs for 4 hours a day in the wilderness.


Id have a mutiny on my hands if I tried to drag my lot out for 4 hours everyday! In fact Adam probably couldnt manage more then a couple of days of that kind of exercise before he was a very miserable little chi indeed (he has been a low stamina boy since puppyhood!).
TBH I dont even feel guilty that mine dont get walked everyday! If Ive been on my achey feet for 13-14hrs at work and am having trouble getting up the steps to my house afterwards then the last thing I am going to do is turn around and take them out! Luckily I only work twice a week and they are all low energy dogs so we get by. 
I do also try and stay out of the rain too....its just depressing dragging them down the road whilst they shake and mope!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

No mine don't get walked every day, nor do I feel guilty for not walking them every day, nor could anyone make me feel guilty for not walking them every day... More to a happy dog than hours of walking day in day out, same place day in day out...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Naturally I walk my dogs every day. I work full time, commute 4 hours a day, and sometimes do overtime, but still I never miss walking my dogs. On really long work days, the walk could be only 30-40 minutes long, but they always get them. Those happen only 5-10 times a year, usually the walk varies between 1-2,5 hours a day. 

Despite them having a big garden/compound to play, they still need their daily walk for their physical and mental well being. I consider that my most important priority and cut down even my sleep if necessary. If I´m ill, OH will take them separately and vice versa. 

I also believe that a dog sleeping a lot could be sign of depression. TV and sofa might for nice stimulus for tired humans, but they are nothing to a dog. They need smells, activities and outdoors. If you don´t live on a farm, where they get that naturally, take them out. Agilities etc. ,naturally, act as great stimulus too. I agree with Victoria Stilwell here. Like some one already said, if you don´t walk your dog daily, get a cat. They are cute too.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I very much agree with the bolded. I like for my dogs to be adaptable to all sorts of situations. I love having fit, energetic dogs, but I also love that theyre fine to chill out and laze around if need be.


I have found my dogs to be adaptable when need be. I personally don't believe you need to practise at it, but rather train and habituate dogs to chill and relax when nothing more interesting is happening.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I've never understood why some feel guilty for not walking their dogs as much as others. It's not just in forum land either, I've had a tirade of excuses thrown at me by some dog owners when they hear how much I walk my dog 

So long as the dog and the owner is happy and content with what exercise is offered, who cares?
Now if someone asked my opinion on something and I believe that the levels of exercise plays a part then I may say something, but beyond that it matters not to me that others do do as I do rrr:

I personally do not miss walks unless I really have too (Thai being on restricted exercise is the only reason) , not because of Thai as he is quite happy to just have toilet breaks with mental stimulation at home, but because I enjoy spending that time with my dog and without him I wouldn't get out of the house.

What anyone else does is of no real concern to me :dita:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Two half hour walks a day, maybe longer at weekends because we have more 
time.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MrsZee said:


> I also believe that a dog sleeping a lot could be sign of depression. TV and sofa might for nice stimulus for tired humans, but they are nothing to a dog. They need smells, activities and outdoors. If you don´t live on a farm, where they get that naturally, take them out. Agilities etc. ,naturally, act as great stimulus too. I agree with Victoria Stilwell here. Like some one already said, if you don´t walk your dog daily, get a cat. They are cute too.


Absolutely agree with this except when the dog itself doesn't want to go out, either through being under the weather or a severe aversion to the weather.

Some dogs are just miserable in heavy rain


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

labradrk said:


> I think in an ideal world, most of us would like to walk our dogs for 4 hours a day in the wilderness. However, boring reality and all
> 
> Do dogs NEED exercise every day? no, the same as we don't NEED exercise every day. We like it and benefit from it but we certainly don't need it to function every day, never mind for hours and hours.
> 
> Everyone's situation is different.


No need for sarcasm  I have already said when I worked full-time my dogs still got out three times a day for between 2-4 hours in total during the day. The fact I was working made it even more imperative that my dogs enjoyed their usual exercise.

Exercise is about so much more than the physical. Perhaps it wouldn't be detrimental to my dog's health and well-being if they weren't walked every day, but I think it is the least I owe them. Just my view!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

MrsZee said:


> Like some one already said, if you don´t walk your dog daily, get a cat. They are cute too.


But it doesn't just have to be about walking not sure why people are acting shocked and stunned that not all dogs are walked every day? Walking is not the be all and end all of fitness and simulation? There are other things you can do other than walking your dog for hours! Not sure why people should have to get a cat if they miss a few walks a month or god forbid a week? Walking dogs for miles isn't the only way to tire your dogs out and dogs quite often sleep simply because they are tired! Think it's a bit ott to say people shouldn't own dogs just because they might miss a few walks.... KT didn't get walked for 3 weeks while in season! Guess I should go put a horse hair smock on and whip myself with a wet lettuce to repent? Then rehome my dogs and just stick with cats being as I am not worthy enough to own a dog?


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

We do have the odd duvet day but I run most days and the dogs come with me. 

I'm very lucky to have fields here on my doorstep so they still get a 20min zoomies and fetch. 

Also have days where they don't wanna go out ie horrible rain Quite often they take them selves back down the farm track. So I don't argue haha


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Meezey said:


> No mine don't get walked every day, nor do I feel guilty for not walking them every day, nor could anyone make me feel guilty for not walking them every day... More to a happy dog than hours of walking day in day out, same place day in day out...


I don't see anyone trying to make anyone else feel guilty. Each to their own. I just said how surprised I was ... and I am!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

MrsZee said:


> Naturally I walk my dogs every day. I work full time, commute 4 hours a day, and sometimes do overtime, but still I never miss walking my dogs. On really long work days, the walk could be only 30-40 minutes long, but they always get them. Those happen only 5-10 times a year, usually the walk varies between 1-2,5 hours a day.
> 
> Despite them having a big garden/compound to play, they still need their daily walk for their physical and mental well being. I consider that my most important priority and cut down even my sleep if necessary. If I´m ill, OH will take them separately and vice versa.
> 
> I also believe that a dog sleeping a lot could be sign of depression. TV and sofa might for nice stimulus for tired humans, but they are nothing to a dog. They need smells, activities and outdoors. If you don´t live on a farm, where they get that naturally, take them out. Agilities etc. ,naturally, act as great stimulus too. I agree with Victoria Stilwell here. Like some one already said, if you don´t walk your dog daily, get a cat. They are cute too.


Hallelujah! I am not the odd one out after all


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Reading the majority of posts most people seem to walk most days and offer alternative and complementary activities when walks are either not possible or reduced.
I am a strong advocate of 'if you're not prepared to walk your dog get a cat'  
and I always advise anyone asking me about dog ownership that they should expect to make sacrifices and get up early to walk the dog before work no matter what the weather or how they are feeling, to rush home from work to do the same - but the reality is life isn't always that simple and whilst in my opinion no one should go into dog ownership planning not to walk their dogs sometimes we need to adapt.
My girls always get walked before and after my long shifts at work as I think it's too much to expect them to spend such a long time with no activity.
However if there is a storm or I am very unwell (which I am at the moment) then they don't get walked - they cope, it's not ideal, we play some games etc and I know that when they do get out for an off lead walk they will be off like a pair of loons relishing in their freedom and I shall feel very guilty that they were confined to barracks for so long.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, every day without fail! An hour in the morning and an hour after work. My dogs live for their walks - put a bowl of food down, and dangle the leads, they will run to the leads every time! They are at their happiest running amok over the fields and would have nothing to look forward to without it. More so,, when it gets near to walk time, I cant even walk near the cloak room without them going bonkers, thinking we are off!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Moobli said:


> I don't see anyone trying to make anyone else feel guilty. Each to their own. I just said how surprised I was ... and I am!


But people shouldn't own a dog if they don't walk them every single day? Of course that's not making trying to make anyone feel guilty.. I personally couldn't give a fiddler's what others think about me and my dogs, but some do take comments to heart and I personally think it's unfair to tell people they should not own a dog because its not walked every single day..


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Moobli said:


> I don't see anyone trying to make anyone else feel guilty. Each to their own. I just said how surprised I was ... and I am!


I am more surprised that people are being honest and more realistic rather than claiming they walk there dog everyday for 6 hours or something stupid because they feel that's "the right thing to say/do".


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

My old staffie used to hate walking in the rain, but he didn't understand that if we didn't go he would not get a walk and he would not settle. He might not have wanted to go out in the rain but he still wanted to go out.

I couldn't find 4 hours a day to walk mine and I think that would be too much for them in winter generally get 45-60 mins in the morning and 30-45 mins in the afternoon or vice versa; in the summer longer morning walk and maybe short afternoon walk and evening walks as we like being out and about with them. at weekends might get one long 1.5hour walk in the middle of the day, we are flexible or two shorter walks if we are out doing something. If we are going out to dinner at our friends they might get half hour in the morning then they come with us, maybe no second walk but they are on the go all day doing something different.

one of mine broke her toe and had to have six weeks without walking. She slept for much of the time and was really mopey.. much easier to cope with than bouncing of the walls but would not say she was happy.

I had a splitting headache this morning and mine were happy (inc 8 month old pup) to lay in bed with me until 1pm, but as soon as OH was mobile they were more than happy to abandon me.

I am surprised that many people don't walk every day for me and the dogs its the best part of the day.... I think there is a difference when you don't walk but for example do an agility class instead, or take the dogs to the farm for the day where they are outside doing stuff etc. There is a difference as well in that sometimes there might be an emergency and they can't be walked sometimes emergency stuff is just more important or sometimes you might just be too ill. I am sure people on here may do stuff with their dogs instead of walking.. 

for me its always been drummed into my by my parents and other dog owning friends that the dog gets a walk every day without fail, no excuses cos you are hungover or tired or cba ... 

My dogs are on their own for part of the day and I don't think its fair to expect them to settle without a walk to burn of some energy etc.. its different if we are here with them as well if they get a lesser walk, they always get at least one a day though unless dire emergency.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I do walk Rosie every day, twice. She's six years old and hasn't missed a day.

She does hate rain so, on wet days, I take her to the wood in the car and we stay in the woods where it's more sheltered and she wears a raincoat.

She struggles to be settled if she hasn't been out and so do I unfortunately.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor cats.


----------



## Regal (Sep 30, 2014)

We always aim to give Mollie 2 walks a day. Generally a shortish walk in the morning and a longer walk in the evening to get her tired for the nights sleep.

Yesterday was a lazy day for us. We stayed in most of the day, save for toilet breaks. She did get restless late afternoon so she got a walk before her evening meal.

Today (Sunday) we had a ride in the car to a country park for a long walk and socialising session. She absolutely loved it. 
She's chilling round the back of the sofa at the moment but will get a steady walk later to prepare her for her nights sleep.

Weather poses no problem, she'll go out in all weathers. I do wish she was a bit fussy at times, but she is a beagle after all.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it's very mean-spirited to suggest that people who don't/can't walk their dogs every-single-day-without-fail, should have a cat instead! So long as dogs are loved, looked after, and walked regularly, I don't see how missing the odd day really matters in the grand scheme of things. And that's all it appears to be for most people, the odd day. Not that they're missing walks several times a week every week!

I have missed the odd day, when I've been too ill to go out, when I've been in too much pain to stand, and once or twice when the weather has been truly appalling. So that's maybe a dozen times in 3 years. On some of those occasions someone else has been available to take them out for me, on other occasions, not. Happily my dogs don't go stir-crazy or destroy the house if we have to skip a walk. They are well cared for, and we can always do activities or play games in the house.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My Yorkie doesn't want to go out for walk if the rain is too heavy. If we are out and it gets bad she whimpers and so I'm not making her go if I know she isn't happy. She stays at home if necessary and I just take my other dog. He loves going out no matter what the weather is like. I rarely miss a walk, but they will both settle if they don't go out.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pretty much. If I'm really ill I tend not to do a proper walk but he almost always gets something, even if just round the block. He can settle a few days without a walk if needs be but it feels unfair unless there's good reason for it.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

whether its sunny, raining, windy, snowy or dark im out there walking jax every day, he only doesnt get walked if he is injured or ill. I also walk him if i am really ill, i force myself to.


----------



## Tazer (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine get a walk most days even if the length varies. I do stick the odd chill day in, they don't appear to care. It's often me that gets restless, all the more reason to insist upon it I think.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Moobli said:


> No need for sarcasm  I have already said when I worked full-time my dogs still got out three times a day for between 2-4 hours in total during the day. The fact I was working made it even more imperative that my dogs enjoyed their usual exercise.
> 
> Exercise is about so much more than the physical. Perhaps it wouldn't be detrimental to my dog's health and well-being if they weren't walked every day, but I think it is the least I owe them. Just my view!


Can I ask what you did jobwise that allowed you to have the energy to walk for up to 4 hours a day? to fit that into my 'normal' day assuming 2 hours AM and PM, I'd have to get up at 4:30am, do my day and then get in at 6:30pm, then walk until 8:30pm :sosp: just trying to figure out how such a thing would be possible alongside juggling everything else....


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

For my dog training is the best thing in the world - walks are far less important to her. She always gets at least one decent walk a day (apart from days she goes to daycare) but sometimes I'll swap the second walk for 30 minutes training instead. She's not at all the dog who gets giddy about walks - show her a lead and a clicker and see which excites her more!

We all know our own dogs best. I know that missing a walk isn't a big deal to her so I'm not going to kill myself over getting her out when she's happier with a training session anyway. Of course physical exercise is important, but different dogs prefer different things.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Meezey said:


> But it doesn't just have to be about walking not sure why people are acting shocked and stunned that not all dogs are walked every day? Walking is not the be all and end all of fitness and simulation? There are other things you can do other than walking your dog for hours! Not sure why people should have to get a cat if they miss a few walks a month or god forbid a week? Walking dogs for miles isn't the only way to tire your dogs out and dogs quite often sleep simply because they are tired! Think it's a bit ott to say people shouldn't own dogs just because they might miss a few walks.... KT didn't get walked for 3 weeks while in season! Guess I should go put a horse hair smock on and whip myself with a wet lettuce to repent? Then rehome my dogs and just stick with cats being as I am not worthy enough to own a dog?


Agree! I see plenty of people who I'm sure walk their dogs every day, but don't seem to interact with them at all, amble along with headphones in while their dogs just potter about on their own. Sometimes we miss a day of walking for various reasons, but every walk we have we are doing training, I'm playing games and interacting with Daisy, and my attention is 100% on her and Belle.

We've just gone three weeks without walks as Daisy has been in season, and she's not climbed the walls, she's not become obese, she's not developed behavioural problems. She's just, you know, pottered around the house and garden and been her usual self.

Blimey, how many more dogs would be in rescues if missing a walk every so often was criteria not to own one?! :sosp:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't think it's the end of the world for dogs to miss walks now and then. But living in a flat I do feel terribly guilty if mine does! Even in a house with garden I do, I don't like being stuck in myself no matter what entertainment I have so that probably plays a part. Spen probably copes better than I do lol.

I know far too many dogs who very rarely get out though (yes, I know for sure they don't) and whose owners do nothing with them and to me that's not fair.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Had to have a chuckle at some of the replies on this thread! Good grief - hang, draw and quarter those who dare to miss a walk!  Talk about being a drama queen!  Warm beds, good food, plenty of love and walks the vast majority of the time vs. a cold rescue kennel, a quick fuss and ten minutes walk if they're lucky - sure I know where the PF dogs would rather be.

My boys went out for a twenty minute blast this morning and that's been their lot so far today. I may venture out with the younger two again later but not certain. They're all crashed out asleep! I've been otherwise engaged today  - far too busy becoming a nana to be sweating about not having traipsed around for hours with the boys.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh well I should get a cat - as my girls don't get a proper walk everyday. They will go round the block, but if I'm ill, or the weather's bad, that's it.

I've learnt over the last couple of days that stimulation/interaction is just as important as a walk. 

the girls are loved, fed, interacted with, but no not walked every day.. most days yes, but not everyday


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Can I ask what you did jobwise that allowed you to have the energy to walk for up to 4 hours a day? to fit that into my 'normal' day assuming 2 hours AM and PM, I'd have to get up at 4:30am, do my day and then get in at 6:30pm, then walk until 8:30pm :sosp: just trying to figure out how such a thing would be possible alongside juggling everything else....


I was a Legal Assistant in a firm of Lawyers.

Up at 6am - walk for one hour+ prior to setting off for work
Home at 12.30pm for one hour
Finish work around 5pm - out with dogs for anywhere between 90 minutes - 2+ hours depending on weather, daylight etc.

I also went to obedience training on a Wednesday evening with my GSD and latterly sheepdog training with my collie.

I had no husband or children back then though so my time (other than work) was my own.

There is no doubt at all that it could be very tiring, especially in winter - but I personally felt I owed it to my dogs - especially as they were home alone while I was working.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

.................................................


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Had to have a chuckle at some of the replies on this thread! Good grief - hang, draw and quarter those who dare to miss a walk!  Talk about being a drama queen!  Warm beds, good food, plenty of love and walks the vast majority of the time vs. a cold rescue kennel, a quick fuss and ten minutes walk if they're lucky - sure I know where the PF dogs would rather be.


It's not the missed walks but the mindset before you ever get a dog.

Yes some dogs are fine with missing a few walks but you should never get a dog with the intention of not walking every day. Once you'd got it, then you know your own dog hopefully


----------



## yamazumi (Sep 22, 2009)

Usually yes, but since Rory had an accident 2 1/2 months ago if we dont go a walk it's no big deal. A few Sunday's back I worked all day (she was home with my parents) and she didn't get a walk, but at that point she was only doing about half a mile a day. Today she didn't go a walk as she developed a bit of a limp last night so we're resting until we go to the vets tomorrow.

When she's fit and well I wouldn't think about not taking her out, I hate not being able to do our usual walks and can't wait for her to be better! 

If I wasn't very well Id still try and take her to the park next to my house to play fetch for a bit which would wear her out a little without too much effort in my part. Fortunately it's rare I'm ill.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, mine get walked everyday, normally two hour long walks or one longer one. There are days when proper walks are just not possible and they are generally happy with just a couple of short strolls, but I wouldn't choose to restrict them to this as a matter of course. 

I do try and keep our daily routine fairly relaxed though; my parents dogs are in a very strict routine - everything is done to the minute, day in, day out and the result of this is two dogs who find it very difficult to relax. Even when they've had a huge morning walk they expect a second walk at their regular afternoon time. I really appreciate how adaptable my dogs are


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rona said:


> It's not the missed walks but the mindset before you ever get a dog.
> 
> Yes some dogs are fine with missing a few walks but you should never get a dog with the intention of not walking every day. Once you'd got it, then you know your own dog hopefully


I'm not sure people are saying they get their dogs with the intention to miss occasional walks. But you know, life happens. A missed walk is not the end of the world.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

labradrk said:


> Actually pavement pounding is one of the best things you can do to build muscle tone. Also great for keeping the pads in the best condition (hard but smooth) - you cannot condition the pads by exercising on soft surfaces.


Mine are not pavement pounding exactly but 90 percent of their exercise is fast road work.

I do hope that next time someone says their neighbour hardly ever takes their dog for a walk and everyone is up in arms that this thread is remembered.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Blitz said:


> Mine are not pavement pounding exactly but 90 percent of their exercise is fast road work.
> 
> *I do hope that next time someone says their neighbour hardly ever takes their dog for a walk and everyone is up in arms that this thread is remembered.*


OMG that made me laugh


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I'm not sure people are saying they get their dogs with the intention to miss occasional walks. But you know, life happens. A missed walk is not the end of the world.


I don't think anyone has said a missed walk is too much of a problem either, so I don't know why you thought anyone was suggesting "hang, draw and quarter those who dare to miss a walk!"


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Mine are not pavement pounding exactly but 90 percent of their exercise is fast road work.
> 
> I do hope that next time someone says their neighbour hardly ever takes their dog for a walk and everyone is up in arms that this thread is remembered.


And this it for me! Miss a few walks and suddenly your dogs are hardly ever walked  Drama llamas


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I do hope that next time someone says their neighbour hardly ever takes their dog for a walk and everyone is up in arms that this thread is remembered.


Oh dear! :lol:


----------



## caju (Jan 3, 2015)

It actually seems like a lot of people are kind of obsessive/compulsive about the whole thing. Feeling guilty if your dog does not get 2 hours every day is a bit over the top, and I'm sure the dog actually doesn't mind half as much as some of the owners commenting here do!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

labradrk said:


> *Actually pavement pounding is one of the best things you can do to build muscle tone. * Also great for keeping the pads in the best condition (hard but smooth) - you cannot condition the pads by exercising on soft surfaces.


:yikes:

With respect.

Not for a giant it isn't. It's the worst type of walk they could ever be forced to endure and is quite detrimental to their joints.:yesnod:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Blitz said:


> I do hope that next time someone says their neighbour hardly ever takes their dog for a walk and everyone is up in arms that this thread is remembered.


I'm sorry, but who has said that their dogs are hardly ever walked?!

Missing ONE walk ONCE a month, is hardly cruelty... It's outlooks like yours that makes this place barmy. Okay, so Skip misses a walk, once a month and you shove me in the group of 'she never walks her dog'....

For your information, Skip gets some of the best walks our area has to offer. Today, for example, I drove an hour to take him to a Loch that I've never been to before, we walked for two hours through the woods... Yesterday, I took him out at 7am to the local field and later on (after work) he had a run around the golf course for an hour. The day before that, we spent almost two hours in the woods...

My life revolves around my dogs! I give them the best diet, they get more than enough exercise, nearly all my disposable income is spent on them. They have a nice life.

But then, why am I justifying myself to you?

You know why?

Because to hear people like yourself, imply that my dogs are treated the same as those we hear about, that never walk their dogs, is frankly, insulting.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Yep everyday no excuses!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Can I ask what you did jobwise that allowed you to have the energy to walk for up to 4 hours a day? to fit that into my 'normal' day assuming 2 hours AM and PM, I'd have to get up at 4:30am, do my day and then get in at 6:30pm, then walk until 8:30pm :sosp: just trying to figure out how such a thing would be possible alongside juggling everything else....


Nevermind the hours in the day I don't think my prematurely arthritic knees would take 4 hours of walking every single day  I tend to do an hour at 6am, then sometimes an hour plus in the evenings on a good day. Weekends are whatever from an hour up to 4 on the best of days.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

caju said:


> It actually seems like a lot of people are *kind of OCD* about the whole thing. Feeling guilty if your dog does not get 2 hours every day is a bit obsessive, and I'm sure the dog actually doesn't mind half as much as some of the owners commenting here do!


Irrelevant to the thread but I really wish people would stop saying things like this...


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Tbh I never believe the people who say there neighbour/friend never walks there dog... I mean are they watching them 24/7.. If so 1. they should get a life... And 2. When do they walk there own dogs!

As for the person who commented that you should get a cat if you don't walk a dog every day... You basically just became President of the Pet Forum fanatic club...


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Meh as long as my dog is happy and I'm happy I honestly don't care if someone doesn't walk their dog every single day unless they never walk or arrange alternative measures.
Our walk today was fantastic- hid cloth with human scent on and got him to locate it- on one go he had to track for a mile but still found it. Now that is what he loves to do!


----------



## caju (Jan 3, 2015)

picaresque said:


> Irrelevant to the thread but I really wish people would stop saying things like this...


Apologies. I will edit it.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I've read this thread with interest. I think a lot of it comes down to why you walk your dog. It seems that some people do it to prevent unwanted behaviour from their dogs, some out of duty, some because they enjoy it and/or their dogs enjoy it and some for exercise, plus a number of other reasons....


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rona said:


> It's not the missed walks but the mindset before you ever get a dog.
> 
> Yes some dogs are fine with missing a few walks but you should never get a dog with the intention of not walking every day. Once you'd got it, then you know your own dog hopefully


Again, I don't you think can generalize. I doubt many people get the dog with the mindset of "I'm not going to walk this dog on Wednesday or a Sunday" at all.....circumstances change, who you live with can change, priorities can change....heck, life can change in a heartbeat. So yep, sometimes for whatever reason, it means the dog won't get out every now and then. For the most part dogs are entirely adaptable and if that makes the owners life easier to juggle, what's the big deal? a dog isn't going to suffer for not getting walked every now and then.

A formal walk is not the be all and end all for all dogs. I don't remember my childhood dogs getting formally walked much at all. However, they did spend tons of time outside with us in various neighbourhood friends gardens and out on the street playing with us.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: Lets keep it civil guys, don't want it moved to Catty chat


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stuaz said:


> Tbh I never believe the people who say there neighbour/friend never walks there dog... I mean are they watching them 24/7.. If so 1. they should get a life... And 2. When do they walk there own dogs!
> 
> As for the person who commented that you should get a cat if you don't walk a dog every day... You basically just became *President of the Pet Forum fanatic club...*


I would have been proud to have taken that title if it was about my care of my dog


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

There is a big, big difference between hardly ever walking your dog and skipping the odd day here & there 

I don't think anyone here has said that they don't walk their dogs on a regular basis, or that they got their dogs with the intention of not walking them on a regular basis?? 

Life just gets in the way sometimes... is that so hard to believe?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Mine didn't get walked for 6 weeks once :scared:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Zaros said:


> :yikes:
> 
> With respect.
> 
> Not for a giant it isn't. It's the worst type of walk they could ever be forced to endure and is quite detrimental to their joints.:yesnod:


Could you explain how pavement walking could be detrimental to a healthy giant breeds dogs joints then? and how do you define what is too much and what is "forced"?

In terms of building _muscle_, I presume giant breeds don't have a different sort of muscle to any other type of dog. And of course the more muscle mass a dog has the better supported the joints are.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

magpie said:


> There is a big, big difference between hardly ever walking your dog and skipping the odd day here & there
> 
> I don't think anyone here has said that they don't walk their dogs on a regular basis, or that they got their dogs with the intention of not walking them on a regular basis??
> 
> Life just gets in the way sometimes... is that so hard to believe?


Well I don't know about never but a website on the net says Tornjaks only need 20 minutes a day so I feel like I'm simply fantastic for doing more than that on the odd day


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

magpie said:


> There is a big, big difference between hardly ever walking your dog and skipping the odd day here & there
> 
> I don't think anyone here has said that they don't walk their dogs on a regular basis, or that they got their dogs with the intention of not walking them on a regular basis??
> 
> Life just gets in the way sometimes... is that so hard to believe?


:nono: any twue dog lover drags their dog out regardless of weather, how the dog or owner is feeling for a minimum of 3 hours a day :Yawn:. Anyone else should be reported to the highest authorities possible.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Could you explain how pavement walking could be detrimental to a healthy giant breeds dogs joints then? how would you define what is too much and what is "forced"?
> 
> In terms of building _muscle_, I presume giant breeds don't have a different sort of muscle to any other type of dog. And of course the more muscle mass a dog has the better supported the joints are.


I'm entirely unqualified in comparison to answer but my guess would be:

High impact of pavement would be bad for joints just as it is with humans because of the extra mass and slow growth. And the muscles grow up til 2.5-3yrs or so which is, I think, much longer growth than most dogs of other sizes.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Mine didn't get walked for 6 weeks once :scared:


I walked Kes even when she was in season.

Now lets open the 'you shouldn't walk a bitch in season' can of worms, and the 'you should walk every day' can can debate that one


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Meezey said:


> And this it for me! Miss a few walks and suddenly your dogs are hardly ever walked  Drama llamas





Lauren5159 said:


> I'm sorry, but who has said that their dogs are hardly ever walked?!
> 
> Missing ONE walk ONCE a month, is hardly cruelty... It's outlooks like yours that makes this place barmy. Okay, so Skip misses a walk, once a month and you shove me in the group of 'she never walks her dog'....
> 
> ...


You must have a guilty conscience, I , nor anyone else that I have seen, have singled you out and said you are cruel to your dogs.

BUT every time someone comes on about getting their first dog they are told they must walk it for hours every day regardless of what else is going on and regardless of the weather. There are frequent comments about neighbours who never walk their dogs or the fair weather walkers that just come out on nice days - I am suggesting that before joining in vilifying these people everyone thinks about what has been said on this thread. There are maybe other ways of keeping a dog happy other than walking it - and from what some have said there are even dogs that will not go out in bad weather or as happy to sleep their life away as to go for a good walk.
Where do you draw the line on what is acceptable and what is not. Do you just go by how much you care for and love your dog - because who is to say that those behind closed doors whose dogs are never seen out walking do not have well loved dogs.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Mine get walked up the mountains twice a day unless it's absolutely pissing it down and blowing a gale, if it's raining then only the younger dogs get walked - I'd have to physically drag my 3 ridgebacks if it's wet as they hate it, despite them having jackets!, plus they're getting old! My ovcharka, 2 terriers and spaniel however will go out in anything but if it is really bad weather then throwing a ball about for half an hour in the field as it's pretty sheltered will do!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> I walked Kes even when she was in season.
> 
> Now lets open the 'you shouldn't walk a bitch in season' can of worms, and the 'you should walk every day' can can debate that one


Daisy got walked in season too.. as i don't have a garden. We went out early and to isolated places, but she got walked


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Mine have 1 rest day a week. Usually a Monday as I walk upwards of 15 miles per day on Saturday and Sunday along with going out on the scooter. They don't care , it's their routine.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Daisy got walked in season too.. as i don't have a garden. We went out early and to isolated places, but she got walked


I too walk my dogs in season... I think we should all go and sit in the naughty corner


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sure the majority of people who buy pups, or rescue dogs do so with the absolute best intentions. I can't imagine anyone would buy a pup and think "Well, I will never walk this dog!" 

I don't set out to miss a walk with mine. If it's absolutely pelting with rain, I can't imagine Lily will enjoy her walk...so why not do some training or games indoors instead? 

Walks for my dog are for her benefit, I don't particularly enjoy trudging around after her with loads of other owners and dogs...but we do it so Lily gets chance to interact with other dogs, learn manners and learn to focus on whoever has taken her for the walk. 

I'm a bit peeved that some people think I should have just got a cat instead.....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Blitz said:


> You must have a guilty conscience, I , nor anyone else that I have seen, have singled you out and said you are cruel to your dogs.
> 
> BUT every time someone comes on about getting their first dog they are told they must walk it for hours every day regardless of what else is going on and regardless of the weather. There are frequent comments about neighbours who never walk their dogs or the fair weather walkers that just come out on nice days - I am suggesting that before joining in vilifying these people everyone thinks about what has been said on this thread. There are maybe other ways of keeping a dog happy other than walking it - and from what some have said there are even dogs that will not go out in bad weather or as happy to sleep their life away as to go for a good walk.
> Where do you draw the line on what is acceptable and what is not. Do you just go by how much you care for and love your dog - because who is to say that those behind closed doors whose dogs are never seen out walking do not have well loved dogs.


No, it was what you implied, in your usual tone
.. That we're hypocrites for saying that dogs need exercise and then not walking our dogs every day.

What we say to people looking at getting dogs, is that you should be prepared to walk high-energy breeds, in rain, hail, snow or shine.

But hey, if you want to pick everything apart and call us out on the silliest of things, that's your call.

No one gets a dog with the intention of not walking it every day. Some dogs are higher energy than others but it all comes down to 'know thy dog'

You don't know mine, so stop implying that I'm just as bad as those who never walk their dogs.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Walked every day unless I am too ill as I have no one to take her out for me if I am. But that's only happened occasionally. But of course every now and again life gets in the way and she doesn't have a walk. I also vary her routine massively, so she is never reliant on it. 

Not walked in season as there is nowhere I can go safely. Attempted it a few times in what I thought were safe places and got rushed by offlead males out of the blue, so now she just has indoor games and play in the garden with my agility set and so on during the main part of it.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> No, it was what you implied, in your usual tone
> .. That we're hypocrites for saying that dogs need exercise and then not walking our dogs every day.
> 
> What we say to people looking at getting dogs, is that you should be prepared to walk high-energy breeds, in rain, hail, snow or shine.
> ...


You really must have a guilty conscience - you seem determined I am saying bad things about you , I cant imagine where you are finding them!

I am sure many people get dogs with no intention whatsoever of walking them every day.

I changed breeds and downsized because I cannot walk far - so my dogs are exercised with an alternative method which would not have suited my previous breeds.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> :nono: any twue dog lover drags their dog out regardless of weather, how the dog or owner is feeling for a minimum of 3 hours a day :Yawn:. Anyone else should be reported to the highest authorities possible.


Lol! I don't even have 3 hours to spare on a normal, working day!!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

the only thing I do with my dogs every single day, twice a day is feed them.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Blitz said:


> You really must have a guilty conscience - you seem determined I am saying bad things about you , I cant imagine where you are finding them!
> 
> I am sure many people get dogs with no intention whatsoever of walking them every day.
> 
> I changed breeds and downsized because I cannot walk far - so my dogs are exercised with an alternative method which would not have suited my previous breeds.


No, I'm not determined you're saying bad things about me in particular... Just anyone like me who doesn't walk their dog every single day of the year.

The funny thing is though, I'm the only person who I can speak on behalf of.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> You must have a guilty conscience, I , nor anyone else that I have seen, have singled you out and said you are cruel to your dogs.
> 
> BUT every time someone comes on about getting their first dog they are told they must walk it for hours every day regardless of what else is going on and regardless of the weather. There are frequent comments about neighbours who never walk their dogs or the fair weather walkers that just come out on nice days - I am suggesting that before joining in vilifying these people everyone thinks about what has been said on this thread. There are maybe other ways of keeping a dog happy other than walking it - and from what some have said there are even dogs that will not go out in bad weather or as happy to sleep their life away as to go for a good walk.
> Where do you draw the line on what is acceptable and what is not. Do you just go by how much you care for and love your dog - because who is to say that those behind closed doors whose dogs are never seen out walking do not have well loved dogs.


I don't have a guilty conscience at all, I know what I do with my dogs I don't give a fiddlers what some random on a forum thinks  Think you will find no one will recommend anyone walks their first dog for hour's and I haven't a clue what my neighbours do with their dogs and I think you will find on a thread not to long ago most in here most also advised a member that just because they didn't see a dog being walked didn't mean it wasn't?? So not really sure where you are getting your ideas from?
Must be from the same place as the balloon who has now decided that a few missed walks means you got a dog with the mindset of never walking them, who thinks they should have a lsgc medal for never missing a days walking except when their legs fell off...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

lilythepink said:


> the only thing I do with my dogs every single day, twice a day is feed them.


Oh crap! Im supposed to feed them too?!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

magpie said:


> Lol! I don't even have 3 hours to spare on a normal, working day!!


Your poor abused dogs. You must immediately give them up and get cats or some such


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Generally speaking Red gets 2 walks every day. However, some days he gets just one like today. He is fine with one walk but I think he would be a pain and pester if not walked at all in the day.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Oh crap! Im supposed to feed them too?!


Fraid so ouesi.

Now hand over your dog license. I hope you enjoyed Bates....I know I will


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

As a dog walker I'm out Monday-Friday walking dogs anyway so my guys will come along with me, I alternate which dogs I take depending on the dogs I have booked in that day, Saturdays is my day 'off' as I work at a yard all day so just relax when I get home, and Sundays are my day of spendong time just me and my dogs, a long hike together. 
In the week they get 4-6 hours a day walking as they come to my jobs so a day or 2 a week with no walk doesn't hurt them, in fact I think Sandy and Skye would be happy with hardly any walks at all! 
I also like to mix up our routine as I don't want my dogs to expect and pester me for a walk on a day I may not be able to. 

A few years ago the labs went 3 months with no walks. I'd broken my leg and didn't trust anybody else. They were fine!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

so not only are we meant to walk the dogs every day, we are meant to feed them too?

Damn, I've been getting it so wrong


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> so not only are we meant to walk the dogs every day, we are meant to feed them too?
> 
> Damn, I've been getting it so wrong


Hand in your dog license too! Your pair are accustomed to my house now so I'll add them along with Bates.

Anyone else want to own up? I have freezers (multiple) full of food for all these neglected PF dogs!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I will admit that when I first got Lucky I didn't plan on having a set in stone routine of walking her every day. Growing up our family dogs didn't have that set in stone routine and they didn't come to any harm, they were loved, well fed and sufficiently exercised.

Lucky goes for a walk most days, even if it is just a 20 minute pavement walk but we do miss days (as I explained in my last post) and I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Hand in your dog license too! Your pair are accustomed to my house now so I'll add them along with Bates.
> 
> Anyone else want to own up? I have freezers (multiple) full of food for all these neglected PF dogs!


Sometimes we get muddled about who's feeding the dogs and realise halfway through the day that they haven't had breakfast  or that they've had two breakfasts. I'm packing up Daisy and Belle to send to you now.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Hand in your dog license too! Your pair are accustomed to my house now so I'll add them along with Bates.
> 
> Anyone else want to own up? I have freezers (multiple) full of food for all these neglected PF dogs!


actually I was wondering if you wanted 2 visitors in March for two nights, so you can feed them then  will be in touch


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> actually I was wondering if you wanted 2 visitors in March for two nights, so you can feed them then  will be in touch


:lol: I'm free in March!

Just not Feb, April, June, Oct and Nov.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Sometimes we get muddled about who's feeding the dogs and realise halfway through the day that they haven't had breakfast  or that they've had two breakfasts. I'm packing up Daisy and Belle to send to you now.


Oh I've done this before but only the latter. Then I'm shouting like a fishwife about my dogs getting fat because of interfering so and so's feeding them without my express consent (even if I did ask them to but thats irrelevant!)


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> :lol: I'm free in March!
> 
> Just not Feb, April, June, Oct and Nov.


I wonder why  It's so I can go to crufts with Jo


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> I wonder why  It's so I can go to crufts with Jo


Oh you lucky bugger!

I'll need dog sitting November 2016 so we can go to discover dogs for the weekend but that's far off. He's always been set on a retired greyhound but I want him to meet all the breeds first before deciding.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Hand in your dog license too! Your pair are accustomed to my house now so I'll add them along with Bates.
> 
> Anyone else want to own up? I have freezers (multiple) full of food for all these neglected PF dogs!


Two boxers on their way. Don't expect anything from them tho. Apart from sleeping and snoring

Off to buy a cat!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

H0lly said:


> Two boxers on their way. *Don't expect anything from them tho. Apart from sleeping and snoring
> *
> Off to buy a cat!


Well at least I don't need to bother walking them then - phew!

Any more for any more?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Well at least I don't need to bother walking them then - phew!
> 
> Any more for any more?


Christ no. Nor feeding if you really don't want to


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Meh... the way I figure it were all screwed no matter what we say (which incidentally is I think the point Blitz was trying to make - we&#8217;re all very good at judging each other).

I do walk my dogs pretty much every day, but since I do the same route on horrible pavement then I still suck. But maybe I don&#8217;t because they also run loose in the fields and woods, but they also chase critters while running loose which makes me irresponsible and evil and whatnot. Oh yeah, they also often walk with the kids, alone, and we all know that leaving kids in charge of dogs (or is that dogs in charge of kids?) is tantamount to child abuse (or is that animal abuse?) And the poop. I don&#8217;t pick up poop unless they poop off the property which they almost never do because we&#8217;ve taught them both to poop on cue and in the woods - which makes me far too anal retentive to be worthy of dog ownership. 

And oh gawd, I also feed them dreaded kibble, which I don&#8217;t soak (or maybe I do - I can never figure out which one I&#8217;m supposed to do), but I definitely mix kibble and raw (which will certainly kill them), and sometimes I feed neither because I forget to buy dog food and end up feeding weird concoctions of oatmeal and eggshells. And to top it off I don&#8217;t always make them wait the appropriate 2 hours before and after meals to go out and exercise. 

And cars! I leave them alone in the car! Geez... how&#8217;d I forget that one too...

Man, I&#8217;m in a sweat just typing that all out....


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Well at least I don't need to bother walking them then - phew!
> 
> Any more for any more?


Four more boxed and ready to go. 

I already have a cat, but probably shouldn't have her either as... wait for it... she's an outdoor cat and I feed her dry food!  (hides from the cat forum folk!)


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Four more boxed and ready to go.
> 
> I already have a cat, but probably shouldn't have her either as... wait for it... she's an outdoor cat and I feed her dry food!  (hides from the cat forum folk!)


Oh GOD don't even get started on the dry food rrr: (mine are fed on that too cos I'm an awful human being :ihih: )


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Any more for any more?


Take mine please!! It's either that or I have to dump Benji on the nearest rescue centre and send Harley back to his Spanish pound to be pts...


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Four more boxed and ready to go.
> 
> I already have a cat, but probably shouldn't have her either as... wait for it... she's an outdoor cat and I feed her dry food!  (hides from the cat forum folk!)


Oh I'm getting quite the menagerie. As I'm feeling generous I'll just take 3 out of 4 so pick your fave to hold back for visits! :lol:

An outdoor cat? GET OUTTA HERE!!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Four more boxed and ready to go.
> 
> I already have a cat, but probably shouldn't have her either as... wait for it... she's an outdoor cat and I feed her dry food!  (hides from the cat forum folk!)


Don't worry- so is my cat


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I know my neighbour never walks their springer spaniel and hasn't for years, because:

He has very long claws
He's probably at least 3 times the width he should be
He's sat at the window barking every time anyone comes home to our house
Their daughter told me

Another neighbour never walked his GSD, because:

He's disabled and can't get to the park, though the pub which is further away seems accessible.
He told me

I know one of our acquaintances never walks his two terriers and hasn't for years:

Because he wanted a big dog, but his wife didn't 
He feels stupid walking small ones
They are badly trained and he can't let them off the lead
They look like puffer fish they're so fat
They're aggressive and bark at people, dogs, cars, anything that moves

We have playing fields within spitting distance. Some people just can't be bothered.

Not walking a dog every day is a bit different from never walking him.

One of the reasons we bought a Border Collie is because we wanted an active breed that could cope with our lifestyle. It's now our responsibility to live up to that, though she'd cope fine with the odd day off, she can't have one, poor thing.  Not walking a dog because the weather is foul and he doesn't want to go out, you've got a cold, you want a day off, is a bit different from not walking a dog ever, because you can't be bothered.

People who have a dog, but can't be bothered, shouldn't buy a cat either.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Hand in your dog license too! Your pair are accustomed to my house now so I'll add them along with Bates.
> 
> Anyone else want to own up? I have freezers (multiple) full of food for all these neglected PF dogs!


I let mine out to bin raid for their food does that count?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I let mine out to bin raid for their food does that count?


Just send them to me anyway  I want a Rottie (or 2)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

And i thought all the mudslinging went on in General Chat...


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Meezey said:


> I let mine out to bin raid for their food does that count?


That does indeed.

Tis what my first two dogs did almost weekly when they escaped from the house in the middle of the night.

My first two dogs that were fed a VEGAN diet.

SHOOT ME NOW


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Oh crap! Im supposed to feed them too?!


well................I think so.lol


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

jon bda said:


> And i thought all the mudslinging went on in General Chat...


This is my Sunday night entertainment.. Better than the TV


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> well................I think so.lol


Wikipedia says so. But then my uni always told me that's an unreliable source so I can't say for certain.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> This is my Sunday night entertainment.. Better than the TV


I feel like an evil genius!

And I'm not gonna lie. I'm kind of enjoying it.

*manic cackle*


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

Twice a day for me, whatever the weather. 

In the winter that can be maybe a minimum of 2 hours a day - in the summer up to 5 hours all told. (that will include plenty of laying in fields just thinking about important stuff like "how lucky I am to be sitting in the sunshine doing nothing important with my dogs")

One day in the future, I'll be sitting in my rocking chair looking out of the window at the wind and rain wishing I was able to go out walking with my dogs again.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

jon bda said:


> And i thought all the mudslinging went on in General Chat...


Don't be daft! This is PF... Whether General, Dog or Cat Chat, drama is never far off 

I mean, it has been very quiet and very civil here for too long


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> I feel like an evil genius!
> 
> And I'm not gonna lie. I'm kind of enjoying it.
> 
> *manic cackle*


Well make the most of your time enjoying the forum as you're soon going to be run ragged with all these dogs on their way to you (and cat, she best come along too).


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Meh... the way I figure it were all screwed no matter what we say (which incidentally is I think the point Blitz was trying to make - were all very good at judging each other).
> 
> I do walk my dogs pretty much every day, but since I do the same route on horrible pavement then I still suck. But maybe I dont because they also run loose in the fields and woods, but they also chase critters while running loose which makes me irresponsible and evil and whatnot. Oh yeah, they also often walk with the kids, alone, and we all know that leaving kids in charge of dogs (or is that dogs in charge of kids?) is tantamount to child abuse (or is that animal abuse?) And the poop. I dont pick up poop unless they poop off the property which they almost never do because weve taught them both to poop on cue and in the woods - which makes me far too anal retentive to be worthy of dog ownership.
> 
> ...


yep. you bad girl....and you are right...horrible pavement is soul destroying


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Well make the most of your time enjoying the forum as you're soon going to be run ragged with all these dogs on their way to you (and cat, she best come along too).


But..but......but....I don't have to walk them for gods sake! That was never in the plan!

I'll just open a petting zoo for all the different breeds I have. Then contact channel 4 so they can make a new documentary about animal hoarders out of control.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> But..but......but....I don't have to walk them for gods sake! That was never in the plan!
> 
> .


don;t forget feeding them isn't in the plan either


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> But..but......but....I don't have to walk them for gods sake! That was never in the plan!
> 
> I'll just open a petting zoo for all the different breeds I have. Then contact channel 4 so they can make a new documentary about animal hoarders out of control.


Oh yes, I forgot, they'll be sleeping the days away won't they - depressed creatures that they are!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Oh yes, I forgot, they'll be sleeping the days away won't they - depressed creatures that they are!


But... but... looks at Buster sleeping happily. Oh I see he's depressed  because no animal sleeps for any other reason .

No Phloof you have to walk them everyday for hours and only one or two at a time of course and you'd better be feeding them all free range, grass fed, organic natural food as well :sosp:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> don;t forget feeding them isn't in the plan either


I might feed them just to quiet them down and make sure they don't eat the attendants at the petting zoo. Or even better, people can purchase scraps on the door to throw to the animals.

My business idea is forming as I type....(and the gin is flowing...)


SixStar said:


> Oh yes, I forgot, they'll be sleeping the days away won't they - depressed creatures that they are!


Ah I'm no stranger to the odd depression, they're in good company. I'll give them a duvet each and some chocolates. Oh wait.....maybe not.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> But..but......but....I don't have to walk them for gods sake! That was never in the plan!
> 
> I'll just open a petting zoo for all the different breeds I have. Then contact channel 4 so they can make a new documentary about animal hoarders out of control.


I'll send you my cats.. Indoor Siamese awful keeping these animals captive... So the forum tells me lol they are raw fed so don't lick them or you will die... They shed piles of salmonella....   if their depression doesn't make them sleep all day their SHOUTING demands at you will make you wanna walk sixstar's 4 ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> No Phloof you have to walk them everyday for hours and only one or two at a time of course and you'd better be feeding them all free range, grass fed, organic natural food as well :sosp:


I really don't know if i should laugh or cry, for a forum of pet lovers i have never seen such a multiude of bellends in one single place...


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

jon bda said:


> I really don't know if i should laugh or cry, for a forum of pet lovers i have never seen such a multiude of bellends in one single place...


Back to GC with you!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Meezey said:


> I'll send you my cats.. Indoor Siamese awful keeping these animals captive... So the forum tells me lol they are raw fed so don't lick them or you will die... They shed piles of salmonella....   if their depression doesn't make them sleep all day their SHOUTING demands at you will make you wanna walk sixstar's 4 ....


You let them shout at you    they'll be taking over the world next. Alpha roll all those cats immediately, just maybe wear chainmail doing it


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

jon bda said:


> I really don't know if i should laugh or cry, for a forum of pet lovers i have never seen such a multiude of bellends in one single place...


Well aren't you a charmer. You're under no obligation to stick around you know.....


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> You let them shout at you  they'll be taking over the world next. Alpha roll all those cats immediately, just maybe wear chainmail doing it


Nah....just declaw them like those enlightened Americans do!

*hides from ouesi*


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Meezey said:


> I'll send you my cats.. Indoor Siamese awful keeping these animals captive... So the forum tells me lol they are raw fed so don't lick them or you will die... They shed piles of salmonella....   if their depression doesn't make them sleep all day their SHOUTING demands at you will make you wanna walk sixstar's 4 ....


Huh? It's wrong to keep them indoors AND wrong to keep them outdoors?! Where on earth are we supposed to keep these flipping cats?! :sosp:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Huh? It's wrong to keep them indoors AND wrong to keep them outdoors?! Where on earth are we supposed to keep these flipping cats?! :sosp:


According to PETA nowhere at all dear


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

jon bda said:


> I really don't know if i should laugh or cry, for a forum of pet lovers i have never seen such a multiude of bellends in one single place...


Have a look in a few other forums and you see bellends in a multitude of places if that makes you happy...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Well aren't you a charmer. You're under no obligation to stick around you know.....


Well i like to say it how i see it, helps sort the wheat from the chaff i find...


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Well i like to say it how i see it, helps sort the wheat from the chaff i find...


I can see where the chaff is....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

SixStar said:


> Huh? It's wrong to keep them indoors AND wrong to keep them outdoors?! Where on earth are we supposed to keep these flipping cats?! :sosp:


In a hat dontcha know.......:001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Have a look in a few other forums and you see bellends in a multitude of places if that makes you happy...


Got any links, you seem to know where to visit?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Well i like to say it how i see it, helps sort the wheat from the chaff i find...


Yes, you've certainly done that for yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Phoolf said:


> I can see where the chaff is....


Oh do tell...


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I feed my horses chaff


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Huh? It's wrong to keep them indoors AND wrong to keep them outdoors?! Where on earth are we supposed to keep these flipping cats?! :sosp:


In boxes of course, you never heard of Schrödinger??


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Oh do tell...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Well i like to say it how i see it, helps sort the wheat from the chaff i find...


Ohhh are we making bread now?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

lilythepink said:


> I feed my horses chaff


But is it organic, natural, holistic, raw chaff?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Phoolf said:


>


Only four?, that about as much effort as you put into your animals surely?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Got any links, you seem to know where to visit?


Well I beg to differ seeing as you seem to have such a great knowledge if where bellends congregate... Watch mixing bellends and chaffing.....


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Only four?, that about as much effort as you put into your animals surely?


oh that was nasty


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

jon bda said:


> I really don't know if i should laugh or cry, for a forum of pet lovers i have never seen such a multiude of bellends in one single place...


Didn't you just get a temporary ban for arguing like a child on this very same forum of pet lovers?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> oh that was nasty


I think it's part of the course for that poster :lol:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

magpie said:


> In boxes of course, you never heard of Schrödinger??


Oh noooo you mean I've been keeping mine in hats all these years :'( and it's wrong...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> oh that was nasty


Some people can only feel good about themselves being nasty to others......


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> But is it organic, natural, holistic, raw chaff?


I cannot lie....nope, its whatever chaff is on special offer at the local corn mill

but they look happy and content and fat on it...I can see this when I take my 4 dogs( only 3 if its raining or very cold) down the field with me to check at least 4 times a day


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Jeez, and I thought I had to learn to keep _my_ mouth shut


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

It is rare my two miss a walk but I certainly don't stress if they do. They didn't get walked yesterday, in fact... although that's the only time this year 

On Friday, we were all at OHs aunt's house for the whole day, which was a very busy day and included a lovely beach walk and Arrow spent ages playing football in the garden with the kids. They slept in the car the whole way home (2 hour drive each way, left at 10am and returned just after 11pm). After having such a busy day, I thought it would be nice to have a chilled day. So they spent time outside with me while I cleaned the rabbit out, and we washed both cars. We then popped over to his mum's for dinner and then snuggled up on the sofa with the dogs and watched a film... I don't know but the dogs seemed to enjoy their day, even though they didn't get an actual walk.

Over Christmas they have also had some shorter walks but as OH works away, I enjoyed having him here for three weeks. So we were off doing various things so some days the dogs got a shorter walk. However, we also took the dogs for good, long walks over Christmas so it balances out IMO.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Oh noooo you mean I've been keeping mine in hats all these years :'( and it's wrong...


Thing is, if you keep them in boxes they can be considered both in hats and not in hats at the same time! Both indoors and outdoors, both raw-fed and dry-fed! It's foolproof


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Ohhh are we making bread now?


Well i've just been and pinched off a loaf...what did i miss?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Oh noooo you mean I've been keeping mine in hats all these years :'( and it's wrong...


trying to think very very hard.........don't think I have got any hats at all....I hate hats.

may have a very old bobble hat somewhere.....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

magpie said:


> Thing is, if you keep them in boxes they can be considered both in hats and not in hats at the same time! Both indoors and outdoors, both raw-fed and dry-fed! It's foolproof


Interesting..... Cept I'd have to open the box then that voids it all......


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

Exercise of some sort everyday but not necessarily a walk as such.

One day a week she does obedience training for an hour, plus some off lead fun and games with her ball and often one of her dog friends for half an hour on top. Plus agility later in the day. Walking on top would be over exercising imo.

She also doesn't get a walk on show days, unless she seems restless in the evening, as she is usually worn out by the excitement!

If she's had a particularly busy week then she might have an occasional half hour 'stroll n sniff' day, but otherwise 'walking' is 1 or 2 walks a day, totalling between 1.5 and 2 hours. 

Plus training time. Madam is most keen on training and would prefer to do that than walk anyway. Usually get nagged on walks for heelwork practise as that's her favourite thing in the world ATM......weird dog


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

What has happened to this thread. Eeek.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> Didn't you just get a temporary ban for arguing like a child on this very same forum of pet lovers?


Sorry. must of missed you. I certainly did, but thanks to the very kind mods on here, it was only a short one...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

lilythepink said:


> trying to think very very hard.........don't think I have got any hats at all....I hate hats.
> 
> may have a very old bobble hat somewhere.....


Hmmm, I don't have hats .... but I do have cats .... & I do have boxes!!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG I've only read back as far as page 19, this thread is funny  Some of you are getting your knickers in a right old twist!!! As the book says ... Some dogs don't and some dogs do!!! 
Still confused about how cats came into the thread though.. Do we have members who walk cats? !!!!now that would be a conversation point  



Mine go for a scratch and sniff down the road to get the cob webs out, during the dark evenings, but Buddy my daughters service dog ( we've had since sep) doesn't get walked only at the weekends, he plays for two half hour intervals with her during school and gets home and just wants to chill.. Come summer he will come across the park every night with the girls as we can go later giving him time to have got his second wind from his working day.. Which is normally 7.30 pm ..


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

He's only been out for 30 minutes today. Clearly he's neglected and needs a new home! Any takers?


----------



## Fly dog (Sep 3, 2012)

I think its healthy for a dog to be able to cope for a day without a walk in case something happens and they do have to miss out on walks. Unfortunately my older two are hell if they don't get two walks a day (although I can get away with one being short) and because I have neighbours who probably don't want to listen to them being idiots I can't skip a walk.
It was fun when I tore my calf muscle, I managed to drive (in pain) to a park with a car park and just open the van for them to jump out and run round. After that experience I made sure my pup is absolutely fine not matter what level of exercise he gets. Just praying for no more injuries while the oldest ones are still around!


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

penguin said:


> He's only been out for 30 minutes today. Clearly he's neglected and needs a new home! Any takers?


Oh dear that poor dog looks depressed:devil: I know he's smiling but he just masking it REALLY well


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fly dog said:


> I think its healthy for a dog to be able to cope for a day without a walk in case something happens and they do have to miss out on walks. Unfortunately my older two are hell if they don't get two walks a day (although I can get away with one being short) and because I have neighbours who probably don't want to listen to them being idiots I can't skip a walk.
> It was fun when I tore my calf muscle, I managed to drive (in pain) to a park with a car park and just open the van for them to jump out and run round. After that experience I made sure my pup is absolutely fine not matter what level of exercise he gets. Just praying for no more injuries while the oldest ones are still around!


Being serious, I do agree with this. There are times when things go wrong and the dogs, while being cared for of course, are going to be less important than other things. If your dogs are used to a set routine and getting the same exercise everyday then they could be stressed when it's disrupted. Which would be worse if the humans were in crisis mode and stressed themselves.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I hold my hands up - I not only don't walk mine every day - I can't. 

I am the carer for my elderly mother who has mobility issues as well as a whole slew of mental health problems including vascular dementia. I am not free to walk out of the front door any time I choose.

So the dogs don't get out, but they are not exactly climbing the walls. The little respite time i get, 18 hrs a week (out of 168 hrs) barely gives me time to take a deep breath and relax.

I could put both of them into rescue, but that would seriously affect both mine and my mother's mental health, as they are very much family members. I dread the time when Rue leaves us - it may be within the next year, as she is an old girl. I know what an effect it will have on mum (and me).

Our one highlight is the time we have once a week, when we have a 1-1 play/agility session. It has been our saving grace, as I also can't get out to socialise, and have very few friends here - so it's a lovely relaxed chat, play with dogs, and work Merlin hard over the agility equipment (which he loves to do).

I don't know what I'd do without that, Christine. You know who you are


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Well this is better than Sunday night tv!

Just wish I'd got some popcorn.....


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I haven't read all the middle of the thread, I went out with my dog but not walking my dog  but it seems a pity that its got derailed in the middle. Very interesting thread topic.

Really for me it comes down to what constitutes a walk for that owner and dog.

Which of these count as a walk?
an hours training, tricks, obedience
an hours agility,
playing scent games indoors
going out on the fields or paths and getting off lead running
Going on a field throwing a ball for the dog
Walking around the streets on lead
Flyball etc

All of these are stimulus mentally and physically get the dog to move about but don't in my head all count as walking, I'm sure others think about it differently.

Today we had our first no walk day in sometime, this morning we played games with the dog Tornado she got for Christmas, then she played in the garden with OH.

This evening

Instead we went onto the green in front of our house so she could toilet (I do have a garden but wanted to be sure). Then we went to the train station, walked from the car park into the station, wandered around the waiting area to to find which arrivals board held the correct information. Then we spent 20 minutes wandering around the platforms, she got exposed to that horror of horrors the suitcase on wheels, met some lovely rail staff and made a fuss of them. She met her favourite person in the whole world off that nasty evil thing called a train she had a good bark at, we then walked back to the car and went home. Now for me that's not a walk but she seems pretty tired after it!

*WALK guide, accompany, or escort (someone) on foot*

Edit in my tidying up of what I had written I removed the line that says as long as dog is mentally and physically healthy without behavioural or physical issues related to lack of exercise then does it really matter. I see lots of people on here doing incredible activities with their dogs, activities that make me envious and constitute lots of exercise and stimulus but aren't necessarily a walk.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sarah H said:


> Just wish I'd got some popcorn.....


I'm not paying for it!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

AS long as your popcorn is oil, salt and sugar free its fine after all we are all lacking exercise so therefore fat so popcorn would need to be low in calories 


Added bonus the dog can share the popcorn


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2015)

Picklelily said:


> AS long as your popcorn is oil, salt and sugar free its fine after all we are all lacking exercise so therefore fat so popcorn would need to be low in calories
> 
> *Added bonus the dog can share the popcorn*


No popcorn for dogs! We all know feeding a dog corn/maize is like the worst thing EVER.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Picklelily said:


> AS long as your popcorn is oil, salt and sugar free its fine after all we are all lacking exercise so therefore fat so popcorn would need to be low in calories
> 
> Added bonus the dog can share the popcorn


Lol! :lol:

I've still got loads of chocolate left from Xmas...shame the dogs can't help me with that! By the end of the month it'll be me needing 4hrs a day walking cos of all this food!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

ouesi said:


> No popcorn for dogs! We all know feeding a dog corn/maize is like the worst thing EVER.


Oh god I forgot!

Goes and gets dogs things and packs them in a suitcase, can someone give me Phoolfs address? With a memory like mine I'm clearly unsuited to owning any animal.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

labradrk said:


> Could you explain how pavement walking could be detrimental to a healthy giant breeds dogs joints then? and how do you define what is too much and what is "forced"?
> 
> In terms of building _muscle_, I presume giant breeds don't have a different sort of muscle to any other type of dog. And of course the more muscle mass a dog has the better supported the joints are.


I could and I'll simplify it too.:001_smile:

As large and giant breeds can be more susceptible to joint issues the last thing they need is to be walked along a hard unforgiving surface. That repetitive impact on their joints would, sooner rather than later, expose any underlying health issues/problems.
Too early and the dog will probably finish up with life long handicapping problems.

Simply 'pavement pounding' them (your words) they're not using their muscles to the fullest of their potential and any 'off road' exercise which does allow this, such as walking the uneven surfaces of fields, sandy beaches, hilly areas and undulating forest floors not only helps to build a full compliment of strong healthy muscles but the surfaces also act as a damper and assists with the cushioning of their foot falls.

Pavements whatever their makeup can also be hot in the summer and the chances of burning the dog's pads are greatly increased.
Of course there are even better ways of building/replacing wasted muscle, swimming (Hydrotherapy) or wading through deep snow. Anything that might help alleviate weight from the joint whilst the muscle is, for example recovering after some form of surgery/illness.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to walk my 2 twice a day, for a minimum of an hour (sometimes separately) twice a day, to the point of being obsessed.

I had the luxury then of living at home and only working 24 hours a week, now I'm up to 40 hours a week so they get one big walk a day where I ensure they get run and burn up lots of energy. 

As they've matured they seem to be lazier now, whereas when then were younger, the more they were walked the crazier they were and they had no time to recover from stressful episodes. 

If me and my OH are both working DnC will go down to his parents house for the day/evening. I do always make the effort even when I am knackered as I know they rely on me for walks and to get their daily excitement


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I would imagine because not everyone is lucky enough to work the standard 9-5, or has jobs that are so physically demanding they are shattered at the end of the day.
> 
> If I've had a horrible long day I can usually drag myself out for a bit 95% of the time in the evening, but truthfully in the winter when it's pitch black, muddy and raining, the motivation really isn't there to make it remotely enjoyable. And I LOVE dog walking, but there are times when you are so tired it's just another chore. So yup, mine do miss the odd day of 'proper' walks, with nothing more than a 20-30 minute blast in the AM.
> 
> *Now in the summer after one of those nasty days, I can get in, relax entirely for a few hours to refresh and then take the dogs out in the warmth and light at 8-9pm. Now THAT is enjoyable. *


Very true! I love coming home from work, sitting down for an hour or 2, the dogs in the back garden then back out at 7pm for a good hour or two in the sun! You get the beautiful weather and a rest! When I return home from work at 4pm today, it will be pitch black and I will go to the field opposite our house. I too LOVE walking my dogs, but on days like this it can feel like a chore!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> so not only are we meant to walk the dogs every day, we are meant to feed them too?
> 
> Damn, I've been getting it so wrong


I personally enjoy putting one bowl of food down and watching them battle it out Gladiator style in an arena for my amusement. At the end I give a thumbs up or thumbs down to each dog to decide who gets the meal.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

After reading this thread I decided I am going to squeeze in a 30 minute field run in the morning for my 2 before I start work at 7 (leave at half 6) and then their usual walk after work then and see how they are. 

Although they are usually reluctant to get out of bed until 9/10 am so look at me like I'm the devil when I try and move them from under the covers, but they will want their walk later on! Watch this space!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2015)

I try to comment on the original topic: do you walk your dog every single day? Most people here apparently try to do it, no matter what, believing that going out is just fundamentally important for the dogs well being. I too believe in that. That doesn´t mean that it needs to last several hours every time, naturally. (I also think it´s good for the owner to get some fresh air, but that is not the issue here.)



Moobli said:


> I personally don't believe you need to practise at it, but rather train and habituate dogs to chill and relax when nothing more interesting is happening.


Training is very good too, naturally. It provides lots of mental stimulation and bondage with the owner! For a dog relaxing might be different that to humans, though, but how to relax a dog would be another topic.



rona said:


> Absolutely agree with this except when the dog itself doesn't want to go out, either through being under the weather or a severe aversion to the weather. Some dogs are just miserable in heavy rain


That can be true, in heavy rains they need a coat and shorter walks will do. Old dogs might dislike cold, as do dogs with little fur etc. Common sense should tell what are the weather conditions your dogs should have only short walks.



magpie said:


> I think it's very mean-spirited to suggest that people who don't/can't walk their dogs every-single-day-without-fail, should have a cat instead! So long as dogs are loved, looked after, and walked regularly... I have missed the odd day, when I've been too ill to go out, when I've been in too much pain to stand, and once or twice when the weather has been truly appalling. So that's maybe a dozen times in 3 years.
> .


To me it looks that you do take the dog out every day. Those odd days do not matter, especially when you offered them activity games instead. But the question for some seemed to be that it is just ok not to walk them every day, if they are busy and feel tired, as the dogs seem to be happy just sleeping. To me that is not ok. We are often busy, tired and the weather isn´t nice. Dogs should not suffer from that. About the cat, well, maybe no pets for those, who don´t take care of them. But you definately (and most people here on PF too) should have a dog or a cat, if that is the preferance. Had to say this just in case someone would think I that I suggest they should give their dogs to rescue centers if their dog miss a daily walk once a month.



McKenzie said:


> For my dog training is the best thing in the world - walks are far less important to her. She always gets at least one decent walk a day (apart from days she goes to daycare) but sometimes I'll swap the second walk for 30 minutes training instead.


Again your dog gets a walk a day and dog training in addition, which he enjoyes even more. That is very good! There lots of other ways to provide dogs mental and physical stimulation, and some of that can replace walks sometimes. Working dogs e.g. don´t really need much walking, if they can do their original work. Still, walks, where dogs can use their ability to smell new things is very important for them. Walking the same block/route all the time is not much for stimulation either, you need versatility.



Fluffster said:


> Agree! I see plenty of people who I'm sure walk their dogs every day, but don't seem to interact with them at all, amble along with headphones in while their dogs just potter about on their own. Sometimes we miss a day of walking for various reasons, but every walk we have we are doing training, I'm playing games and interacting with Daisy, and my attention is 100% on her and Belle.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is a good point, walk alone doesn´t mean that the dog is well looked after. Maybe that should be another thread - what does a dog need for well being?
> ...


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine don't get walked every day but I do make sure to do some form of exercise with them - especially if I'm working. 

They pulled the scooter 4.4 miles yesterday and we'll do between 2-5 miles again today so tomorrow, they'll be on a rest day, they'll either get 20 minutes up the farm, to toilet, stretch their legs a little or I'll do some nosework/clicker training in the house with them.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

It is interesting to see that the 'everyday regardless walkers' represent only 38% of members (of the forum vote). The other 57% (less the 5% 'silly question' voters) admit to missing days for one reason or another. So no, most people on here do not walk regardless.

I'm one of the 57% as i stated earlier. And as I also said earlier I don't think my dogs are hard done by at all 

And of course no one here is advocating *no *walking or only weekly walking.

But there are many factors involved in how much exercise your dog needs ...age, breed and health being just three. And then there is the fact of having to choose the 'right' exercise. Sustained pavement walking is not recommended for young dogs (and in large breeds I'm talking up to 18 months) or dogs with any mobility issues. And high levels of daily exercise often simply create very fit dogs.

Add that to the dogs own living arrangements (garden / fields/appartment /amount of daily attention etc) and I suspect that there is no one right answer.

J


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Zaros said:


> I could and I'll simplify it too.:001_smile:
> 
> As large and giant breeds can be more susceptible to joint issues the last thing they need is to be walked along a hard unforgiving surface. That repetitive impact on their joints would, sooner rather than later, expose any underlying health issues/problems.
> Too early and the dog will probably finish up with life long handicapping problems.
> ...


I can appreciate that for a growing puppy, for a healthy adult? baring in mind that exercise cannot degrade a joint in a healthy adult animal, again, how can you define what is "too much"?

It is often stated that giant breeds are more susceptible to joint issues, but more joint issues than what? for example I am looking at BVA hip score averages right now and many of the giant breeds score lower or on par with breeds that are significantly smaller.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> d I suspect that there is no one right answer.
> 
> J


It is very much this, but for me I strongly disagree with the comments that if you don't walk your dog everyday you should get a cat, it's a bloody stupid statement. I might not walk mine because they have been to training, or ringcraft, or a show, or swimming or done a fair amount of OB work, or sometimes, I don't walk them because I can't walk myself, they might miss a day here and there, it doesn't make those who walk their dogs every single day better or more worthy owners of dogs, I could act like a Martyr and struggle and take my dogs out, but how does that help either of us? it makes my recovery longer, and not much fun for dogs knowing I'm in pain, they spend their walk more worried about me.

Again I don't really care what others think of what I do, I do how ever care for those people who are doing their very best for their dogs, and are made to feel worse because someone on here thinks they are not worthy dog owners because they miss a walk or two.. It's stupid..


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

However, I will add that not religiously walking my dogs daily come hell or high water does not mean i should get a cat ...please 

J


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I voted pretty much everyday...but now thinking about it, I'm not sure if that's right as in, if he's up to walking, we walk, it might only be once or be at odd times if I'm busy or it might be short walks (well shorter than normal) if I'm ill, but other than him being ill or lame, I do walk every single day.


I wouldn't just skip a day because I didn't feel like it, or because I was under the weather. I count it as something like feeding him, it just needs to get done...well not quite as in it wouldn't be a huge disaster if something happened that meant he didn't get a walk in quite the same way as if he couldn't be fed, but almost as important.

I'd count lots of activities as walk replacements, but, my issue with Brock is that a lot of those he isn't up to doing, he can't do agility or go to training classes, he can only play physical games for a few minutes at a time, so we're left with training in the house and my very small garden, scentwork and his walks and I'm already compensating for the fact that his walks are short anyway as he's young and wants to be active but his body just isn't up to it. So missing a day's walk means a lot more than with a dog that is well exercised and me trying to then give him enough to do on top of what he already does takes more time than his walk would anyway.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Well yesterday Io had just over an hours walk and then about 30 minutes clicker training in the evening and later than night she was snoozing on the sofa... poor girl clearly!

Today she will get 30 minutes walk at lunch and then an hour walk tonight after work.

We're taking a break from agility now until Spring time due to different things but usually when she'd have agility / obedience class on a sunday I would not always walk her that day as she'd already been doing stuff - oh slap me now!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Being serious, I do agree with this. There are times when things go wrong and the dogs, while being cared for of course, are going to be less important than other things. If your dogs are used to a set routine and getting the same exercise everyday then they could be stressed when it's disrupted. Which would be worse if the humans were in crisis mode and stressed themselves.


But just because some of us are being ridiculed for believing our dogs need exercise every day (weird!) doesn't mean they aren't capable of having quieter days as well.

I had a very difficult pregnancy with my son where I was in and out of hospital every few days (no mean feat when the nearest hospital is 40 miles away) and he was then born prematurely and spent 2 months in SCBU at the same hospital. My dogs (who are high energy, used to plenty of space and exercise) had to make do with two shorter walks each day - before and after I was at the hospital. They coped just fine.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Moobli said:


> But just because some of us are being ridiculed for believing our dogs need exercise every day (weird!) doesn't mean they aren't capable of having quieter days as well.


I don't think that's where the ridicule is stemming from, I think it's some members attitudes about it, I think we all agree dogs should get exercised every day, as plenty of people have said time and time again that doesn't just mean walks, many of us who don't walk them every day do carry out some other kind of exercise, again walking is not the be all and end all of exercising dogs, and it's a bit short sight of some to think that's the only form of mental and physical stimulation. Also in the same breath if people struggle walking their dogs ( we are not all super human) they should not be made to feel they are unsuitable to own a dog, we are not all perfect and a dog missing a walk here and there isn't a form of abuse, missing a few walks is utterly different to never walking or rarely walking because you can't be bothered...


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Very true! I love coming home from work, sitting down for an hour or 2, the dogs in the back garden then back out at 7pm for a good hour or two in the sun! You get the beautiful weather and a rest! When I return home from work at 4pm today, it will be pitch black and I will go to the field opposite our house. I too LOVE walking my dogs, but on days like this it can feel like a chore!


Of course it can feel like a chore when you are tired after work, it's dark, the weather is miserable ... but it most certainly won't be a chore to most dogs who've been alone for a few hours and surely, when we make a conscious decision to own dogs, then we owe them at least that?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Moobli said:


> Of course it can feel like a chore when you are tired after work


Stuff the dogs!! If Ive walked to work, spent 13hrs walking around work then walked home they can learn to live without a walk that day!!LOL

I just assumed that people got the dogs that fit their lifestyle TBH. So if you are a diehard walker you get an energetic breed, if you like activities you get a working breed and if you know that there will be days when you cant/wont walk the dog you get a low energy one!
That way everybodies happy!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

MrsZee said:


> I try to comment on the original topic: do you walk your dog every single day? Most people here apparently try to do it, no matter what, believing that going out is just fundamentally important for the dogs well being. I too believe in that. That doesn´t mean that it needs to last several hours every time, naturally. (I also think it´s good for the owner to get some fresh air, but that is not the issue here.)
> 
> Training is very good too, naturally. It provides lots of mental stimulation and bondage with the owner! For a dog relaxing might be different that to humans, though, but how to relax a dog would be another topic.
> 
> ...


Absolutely spot on!!! A post I almost entirely agree with.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

For the people saying they don't walk every day and the people saying everyone should...

If we swap the word walk for activity that's mentally stimulating and tires the dog out - would that stop the disagreeing?

As in I'm pretty sure there's no-one on here saying it's fine to have a dog who is literally doing nothing for days on end (barring actual emergency situations) just that a walk isn't necessarily how they always provide exercise or stimulation?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

tabulahrasa said:


> For the people saying they don't walk every day and the people saying everyone should...
> 
> If we swap the word walk for activity that's mentally stimulating and tires the dog out - would that stop the disagreeing?
> 
> As in I'm pretty sure there's no-one on here saying it's fine to have a dog who is literally doing nothing for days on end (barring actual emergency situations) just that a walk isn't necessarily how they always provide exercise or stimulation?


That's a good idea. In that case, Skip never, ever goes a day without any form of mental stimulation...

Still, maybe I should swap him for a cat


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Meezey said:


> I don't think that's where the ridicule is stemming from, I think it's some members attitudes about it, I think we all agree dogs should get exercised every day, as plenty of people have said time and time again that doesn't just mean walks, many of us who don't walk them every day do carry out some other kind of exercise, again walking is not the be all and end all of exercising dogs, and it's a bit short sight of some to think that's the only form of mental and physical stimulation. Also in the same breath if people struggle walking their dogs ( we are not all super human) they should not be made to feel they are unsuitable to own a dog, we are not all perfect and a dog missing a walk here and there isn't a form of abuse, missing a few walks is utterly different to never walking or rarely walking because you can't be bothered...


And I wouldn't disagree with the above. However, missing a walk here and there because of illness, injury or because the dog has had another form of exercise is very different to not walking the dog because you are tired or can't be bothered.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> I just assumed that people got the dogs that fit their lifestyle TBH. So if you are a diehard walker you get an energetic breed, if you like activities you get a working breed and if you know that there will be days when you cant/wont walk the dog you get a low energy one!
> That way everybodies happy!


Now there's an idea  (If only everyone would stick to the above ideal!)


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Thankfully, I can say our dogs are walked every day. Usually by me, but sometimes my husband will take them. It might not always be a three hour walk, sometimes it can be a walk around local fields, or into the village and back, but they are taken out every day for a change of scenery. I actually go stir crazy if I don't take them out, I hate not going for a walk and I can bet my bottom dollar if I've missed a day walking my dogs, the next day we're out and walking miles....

I've not read all the pages of replies, (there are 11 so far.. ) but I just wanted to say if my terrier isn't walked or exercised daily, I certainly know about it, whereas my Rottie is quite happy to have a day off...


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

stuaz said:


> Tbh I never believe the people who say there neighbour/friend never walks there dog... I mean are they watching them 24/7.. If so 1. they should get a life... And 2. When do they walk there own dogs!


I had neighbours who admitted it, ridiculed me for walking mine and told me proudly that theirs only left the garden to go into kennels while they went on holiday. I've got plenty of friends who also admit to only walking theirs every now and then and tell me I'm mad walking mine daily. And no, I didn't even ask them, they just told me after realizing mine gets walked daily.

People thought I didn't walk Rupert because they never saw us out. He was walked in the middle of the night. And Spen doesn't get walked in any routine so I'm sure there are people think he only gets out now and then. So I tend not to judge by how often I see a dog out.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I walk him every day unless I really can't (e.g illness), which isn't often.

Goldie is a Jack Russell x Chi, so he has lots of energy. He does hate heavy rain though, he refuses to continue on with the walk. Much to my dissapointment, I love extreme weather.

I never see it as a chore, I look forward to getting out with him. One of the reasons I got a dog is because I love walking.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> I had neighbours who admitted it, ridiculed me for walking mine and told me proudly that theirs only left the garden to go into kennels while they went on holiday. I've got plenty of friends who also admit to only walking theirs every now and then and tell me I'm mad walking mine daily. And no, I didn't even ask them, they just told me after realizing mine gets walked daily.
> 
> People thought I didn't walk Rupert because they never saw us out. He was walked in the middle of the night. And Spen doesn't get walked in any routine so I'm sure there are people think he only gets out now and then. So I tend not to judge by how often I see a dog out.


I once judged a neighbour who got a dog and didn't walk it, ever (I would see her because of where her house is) because she was somebody I had got on with and was a bit surprised that I literally never saw the dog being walked given the impression I had of her.

I asked about the dog the next time I saw her...the dog only had 2 and a half legs, that's why she'd adopted it, because it couldn't be walked and no-one else wanted it.

Taught me not to bitch about someone, lol.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

A lady who lives across the road from me has a labrador and a border terrier and in the two years ive lived here ive never seen them be walked, but they could do it whilst I am working who knows.


----------



## ciarasmum (Aug 21, 2013)

Not every day, but most days yes. Ciara is a very nervous girl so if we have had an unexpected stressful walk, I might not walk her the next day unless I can be 100% sure that it will be as stress free as possible.

One of our quiet routes yesterday was packed for some reason with people, kids, dogs and I felt horrible for Ciara. It only got busy half way round so we ended up out 3 hours as it's a circular walk and turning back would have been just as busy by then. She even slept in the car on the way home which is unusual for her.

So I'm debating what to do tonight. If the weather is bad I will take her as I know it will be quiet, if not then we'll play games indoors and do extra training. 

I feel horrible but I can tell when the stress is stacking up and if we bump into the always off lead collie on the streets that bounds up to her regularly, she won't be able to cope.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Moobli said:


> And I wouldn't disagree with the above. However, missing a walk here and there because of illness, injury or because the dog has had another form of exercise is very different to not walking the dog because you are tired or can't be bothered.


Is it though? is it really a big deal if because the owner is tired, they might miss the odd walk? you are hinting that it is 'different' in an irresponsible way which I think is short sighted. Sometimes life gets in the way and if you are exhausted for whatever reason, then it's not exactly the end of the world if the dog skips a walk every now and then.

No single persons situation (or dog) is the same.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Is it though? is it really a big deal if because the owner is tired, they might miss the odd walk? you are hinting that it is 'different' in an irresponsible way which I think is short sighted. Sometimes life gets in the way and if you are exhausted for whatever reason, then it's not exactly the end of the world if the dog skips a walk every now and then.
> 
> No single persons situation (or dog) is the same.


I think it depends how often it happens and what else the owner does. If now and then, no biggie imo. If regularly and most days the dog doesn't end up getting out or doing anything because the owner simply can't be bothered then imo it's unfair.

I used to walk train and play with mine after 13 hours on my feet. Not fun but imo not fair not to walk a dog for a week at a time because I'm tired. I chose to get the dog therefore I should ensure its needs are met.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> A lady who lives across the road from me has a labrador and a border terrier and in the two years ive lived here ive never seen them be walked, but they could do it whilst I am working who knows.


I'm pretty sure my neighbours think we don't go out everyday, as I said right at the beginning I don't stick to a regular walking routine as we were burgled during the day the last time I had a regular time for going out.

Instead some days we go out mid afternoon for the long walk and other days its tea time and yet other days its the evening.

Apart from the tea time walk my neighbours aren't likely to see me, earlier in the day they are at work, tea time they are busy and when we go out at around 9:30pm they are in bed 

Hence the comments about what a good dog owner my other neighbour is as they go out for 20 minutes at 8:30am ish and out for 20 minutes at 5pm ish.

I love the winter walks too having had a Rough Collie summer was a nightmare, we had to wait until evening to walk him in the summer. With Pickle when she was scared of other dogs we had much nicer walks in the evening when the tea time stand in a circle and gossip dog walkers have gone home.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Is it though? is it really a big deal if because the owner is tired, they might miss the odd walk? you are hinting that it is 'different' in an irresponsible way which I think is short sighted. Sometimes life gets in the way and if you are exhausted for whatever reason, then it's not exactly the end of the world if the dog skips a walk every now and then.
> 
> No single persons situation (or dog) is the same.


Every now and then is not a problem as far as I can see.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> I think it depends how often it happens and what else the owner does. If now and then, no biggie imo. If regularly and most days the dog doesn't end up getting out or doing anything because the owner simply can't be bothered then imo it's unfair.
> 
> I used to walk train and play with mine after 13 hours on my feet. Not fun but imo not fair not to walk a dog for a week at a time because I'm tired. I chose to get the dog therefore I should ensure its needs are met.


Precisely this. I haven't seen anyone saying every now and then is a problem - it is when it becomes a habit or happens regularly (especially when a dog is left alone while the owner is at work) when it become irresponsible and unfair imo.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I think its all about knowing your dogs though and making sure you meet their particular needs. These 3 dogs we have now are quite adaptable. They never know what is going to happen from day to day. Some days they get long exciting walks, some days much less so and some days we are at home in Dorset and some we pack up and go off to Devon which they seem to find quite tiring. They have no expectations that we will do certain things at set times of the day and seem pretty contented with that. My previous 3 were totally different, we had much more of a rigid routine in those days which was partly due to having horses so we were always up and out early and they came in the car, had a run around the stables/fields then went for a walk and the same thing in the afternoon. They would not settle without those two walks because they were used to it. So even though mine do get walked every day they are easy about where and when that is and easy about how long we are out for although Arthur does start to get naughty if he doesn't get a good off lead run every few days.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

In my opinion missing a walk one day a week (as an example) is not unfair or cruel or any other stupid term. ut:

if people want to walk there dogs every day for 4 hours then that's there choice. 
If a dog walks only 5 days a week then that is also ok, the dog WILL NOT suffer because of this. 

As long as the dog is fed, loved and well looked after, then does it really matter the frequency or length of walks?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine is mostly also linked to my previous issues with food, it has made me very OCD with what i feed my animals and their exercise etc. I'm getting better though as before they used to get fed at a certain time and it was that time on the dot, not 10 minutes before, not 10 minutes after.

But i also have the issue with my dog that if i dont walk him every day his appetite decreases and i am trying to get weight on him so the more he will eat the better.


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

I have great intentions to walk the dogs every day, but it doesn't happen. They go most days, probably 4-5 days a week on average usually about an hour per walk. It's partly due to being busy, partly because I just can't be bothered that day, partly because I think it's good for them to not be dependent on a daily walk. 

They enjoy a walk, and so do I. I love taking them and do so as much as we can/want. But some days we don't go if I've got other things to do. I could take them in the evening after I've finished being busy, but what is the point of waking up two snoozing lazy dogs just so they tick the 'daily walk' box. They really don't care and that's great for me as I'd rather be chilling out in the evening too. I think it's healthy for them to be like this as I wouldn't want a dog that is reliant on a daily walk as the poor thing would go mad if there was an occasion when missing a walk was unavoidable. Having a dog is great, but they should be brought up to fit in with your lives not completely change your life and become a chore. 

They do have a daily wrestle which they enjoy and they seem to let off steam. They do this regardless of if they've had a walk or not. They have company all day (either me or each other), spend most of their time snoozing, or sometimes they plod around the garden sniffing for treats or playing with toys.

I have no idea if my neighbours are interested enough to notice if the dogs go out daily, and I couldn't give two hoots either way. Although I imagine most neighbours don't give things like that a second thought, especially if they are not dog owners themselves. I certainly don't keep tabs on my neighbours dogs and wouldn't unless I had reason to think they were distressed. 

My dogs are happy, well behaved, healthy, extremely fit, very muscley and in great condition. This to me says that what I am doing is right for them. I'm certain that our way of life wouldn't suit all dogs, but this is why I don't have super high energy breeds and choose a dog that is likely to fit in with us. But we're happy as we are and will be carrying on as we do.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

stuaz said:


> As long as the dog is fed, loved and well looked after, then does it really matter the frequency or length of walks?


That all depends. What if a dog is fed, loved and "well looked after" but never exercised ... would that be ok?

Part of the "well looked after" for me means my dogs get daily exercise.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Moobli said:


> That all depends. What is a dog is fed, loved and "well looked after" but never exercised ... would that be ok?


But you are looking at the extreme. No one has said that they never walk there dogs, they are saying that it might not be everyday.

So to answer you question, no it's not ok to NEVER exercise a dog, but that's not what we are talking about.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

According to the PDSA 1/4 of a million dogs in the UK are NEVER walked..... That's a lot of dogs 

About Us - Media & PR Centre - News - Uk Pet Nation Heading For Animal Welfare Disaster


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

stuaz said:


> But you are looking at the extreme. No one has said that they never walk there dogs, they are saying that it might not be everyday.
> 
> So to answer you question, no it's not ok to NEVER exercise a dog, but that's not what we are talking about.


To be pedantic, you did say "As long as the dog is fed, loved and well looked after, then does it really matter the frequency or length of walks?"

To that question I would say that part of the being well looked after is daily exercise imo ... for my dogs! Nowhere on this thread have I said other people should do as I do. Each to their own. I just found it quite staggering the amount of pet people who don't include daily exercise as a "must". If it works for you and yours then great


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Moobli said:


> That all depends. What if a dog is fed, loved and "well looked after" but never exercised ... would that be ok?
> 
> Part of the "well looked after" for me means my dogs get daily exercise.


mine all get daily exercise but not walked every day. They seem happy enough and 3 are superfit where one is seasonally superfit.lol


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> According to the PDSA 1/4 of a million dogs in the UK are NEVER walked..... That's a lot of dogs
> 
> About Us - Media & PR Centre - News - Uk Pet Nation Heading For Animal Welfare Disaster


THAT is depressing  No wonder there are so many behaviour problems in modern canines.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> mine all get daily exercise but not walked every day. They seem happy enough and 3 are superfit where one is seasonally superfit.lol


Daily exercise is what is important to me - which may include my dogs working, training, swimming, running - all outdoors.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

May also depend on what people call a walk?

To me, a walk is on a lead and taken on a walk...if that makes sense?

I have my dogs outdoors with me whenever I am outdoors. I work from home so they see people all the time. 

This morning my husband is mucking out a cattle shed so Bullmastiff only is out with him and having a ball searching and sniffing and probably looking for rats and mice. Other 3 are indoors cos they haven't got the sense yet to keep out of the way of machinery and watching 4 dogs makes cleaning the shed out almost impossible.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Moobli said:


> Daily exercise is what is important to me - which may include my dogs working, training, swimming, running - all outdoors.


me too, variety is the spice of life.lol


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> May also depend on what people call a walk?
> 
> To me, a walk is on a lead and taken on a walk...if that makes sense?
> 
> ...


A walk constitutes exercise outwith the house/garden - not just a lead walk - in my mind.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Moobli said:


> To be pedantic, you did say "As long as the dog is fed, loved and well looked after, then does it really matter the frequency or length of walks?"
> 
> To that question I would say that part of the being well looked after is daily exercise imo ... for my dogs! Nowhere on this thread have I said other people should do as I do. Each to their own. I just found it quite staggering the amount of pet people who don't include daily exercise as a "must". If it works for you and yours then great


Which goes back to the point which has been made multiple times in this thread by multiple people that it depends on the dogs and owners to make the decision.

I am of the opinion that daily exercise is not a "must" and that an owner who misses the odd walk every now and then should "not get a cat", etc... Perhaps its just the mentality of different people from different backgrounds, jobs, etc and I would hate to generalise....

As you said each to there own, I don't gauge dog ownership by the amount or frequency of a walk, there's lots more to dog ownership and people shouldn't get hung up about it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Moobli said:


> A walk constitutes exercise outwith the house/garden - not just a lead walk - in my mind.


well, in that case then my dogs rarely ever get exercise coz we do mostly lead walking......on horrible nasty pavements too! They are probably really depressed about it too, or maybe they are just asleep (its hard to tell and they do love their heated dogbed!LOL).

In my mind- you seem to be at the other end of the extreme to the people never walk their dogs. Im very happy to fall somewhere in the middle!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> well, in that case then my dogs rarely ever get exercise coz we do mostly lead walking......on horrible nasty pavements too! They are probably really depressed about it too, or maybe they are just asleep (its hard to tell and they do love their heated dogbed!LOL).
> 
> In my mind- you seem to be at the other end of the extreme to the people never walk their dogs. Im very happy to fall somewhere in the middle!


No, you are reading what I said incorrectly ... I said not JUST lead walking, as Lilypink said she felt a walk constituted a dog on a lead and being taken for a walk. Of course being put on a lead and being taken for a walk IS exercise. People are getting far too defensive.

And you are probably right that I am at the other end of the spectrum to someone who never walks their dogs. It is a very important part of life for me and my dogs - but I am not saying everyone should do as I do!


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> well, in that case then my dogs rarely ever get exercise coz we do mostly lead walking......on horrible nasty pavements too! They are probably really depressed about it too, or maybe they are just asleep (its hard to tell and they do love their heated dogbed!LOL).
> 
> In my mind- you seem to be at the other end of the extreme to the people never walk their dogs. Im very happy to fall somewhere in the middle!


Have you considered getting a cat?....


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I think when your dog comes back from a walk and curls up and goes to sleep is a good indication of if he/she is satisfied with their walk. Each dog and owner is different.
Each day is also different, this morning Muttly just wanted to have a sniff walk, other times he will run around like a "Pocket Rocket" as my parents nicknamed him lol.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It's interesting how this thread has developed. What started out as a simple question about dog walking, seems to have opened up the proverbial can of worms. I think we must be all bored from not going out on cold muddy walks.

I think it really depends on your dog and probably breed as well. I've always had large, lively dogs who undoubtably benefit from going out on that daily walk and I've obliged by taking them. I have grown up with the idea that dogs need daily exercise and it's a responsibility I took on as a dog owner. For me, it doesn't matter how I'm feeling, the dogs come first and I stick by that.

My dogs certainly don't get a four hour route march everyday, it's usually more like an hour at the moment. I can't physically manage to walk miles and miles and I don't think that's actually beneficial to a dog, far better to give quality over quantity. I debated for quite a while whether to have another dog that required plenty of exercise as we are getting older, but I think it's about doable. Perhaps we might have been better to get a dog that needs less, but I'm sure the daily getting me out and about is actually very beneficial.
Individual dogs vary even within the same breed. Isla and my last dog Jodi, enjoy sniffing things out, especially mice and voles which are very high on Isla's agenda. However, Tora was a dog who lived to run, particularly after rabbits. A short walk round the block wouldn't have satisfied her, but a short run in a field would have. Horses for courses I guess.
Actually, what other people do, doesn't concern me and I don't worry about them. What would concern me is if I thought a dog was never going out and it's health and happiness was poor due to that. The people that lived opposite me allowed their dog to roam most of the day and consequently rarely took her out, not good at all for the dog despite getting a 'walk' as far as the owners were concerned.
Whether we walk our dogs daily or not is really not an issue to get hot under the collar about. To imply people should get a cat if they are unable to walk daily is a daft remark, isn't it, and shouldn't have been said.
After all we are all pet lovers on this forum and want the very best for our animals.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Moobli said:


> Of course it can feel like a chore when you are tired after work, it's dark, the weather is miserable ... but it most certainly won't be a chore to most dogs who've been alone for a few hours and surely, when we make a conscious decision to own dogs, then we owe them at least that?


Definitely. I love their little faces lighting up when I get their harnesses out, I know they snooze most of the day so they need that excitement and fresh air. I get in and get out, I am no fair weather walker and will brave all elements (even when the dogs wont!) because I'd hate to be inside all day so dont want them to be in all day either.

I do miss the luxury of working part time and being able to walk them 1-2-1 for hours each day but I still ensure we explore far and wide, its just we are a bit limited by the time I get home from work and its pitch black. I took them up a NT close to us in the car a few weeks back and it was pitch black, I was the only person up there and crapped myself and basically run back to the car to continue our walk in a better lit field! We also did the same park with my OH in the dark for an hour in the pouring rain and Dottie wanted to be carried around! This Friday we will be hitting Brecon Beacons as it's my day off and they revolve around new walks to explore.

I was obsessed with exercise back in the day and have eased off a bit, if Dottie has an encounter with an off lead dog and her stress levels go sky high she gets a rest day to settle down as she is such a bundle of nerves, but otherwise I like to run them every day.

This week I'll be up 5 and in the field for 20 past 5 to give them 30 minutes before I leave! Lets see how that rocks and rolls.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

For me, the duration and type of exercise is also dependent on how much exercise the dogs have or have not had in prior days.

Over my 10 days off at Christmas my lot got 2-3 times more exercise than they usually do, a couple of times as a social walk with dogs they dont see that often, sometimes in totally new places. I drove an hour one day to get to one of our favourite places and I could tell straight away the dogs werent arsed, they were simply too tired to have their usual run around. We still did a 2 hour walk but the following day they just got a local 1 hour walk. I didnt really see the point in going out again for 2-3 hours when they were tired so i'm pretty sure they were thankful for a quieter day.

On the days they have hydrotherapy or agility I dont go overboard with walks either. So I dont religiously walk my dogs for X amount of time each day, it really does depend on what other forms of exercise they are getting as well. I used to be really uptight about walks and was constantly clock watching. Anything less than 2 hours per day and i'd feel like i'd cheated them but they are all 'seniors' now so are happy with less, plus I have alot more equipment that I can use at home to tire them out - treadmill, puzzle feeders, equipment to work their core etc.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

stuaz said:


> Have you considered getting a cat?....


Ive got a cat....she is terrible at walking to heel and cant seem to learn how to sit either! As for her fetching abilities!!? its like she doesnt even _want_ to fetch a ball!rrr:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> For me, the duration and type of exercise is also dependent on how much exercise the dogs have or have not had in prior days.
> 
> Over my 10 days off at Christmas my lot got 2-3 times more exercise than they usually do, a couple of times as a social walk with dogs they dont see that often, sometimes in totally new places. I drove an hour one day to get to one of our favourite places and I could tell straight away the dogs werent arsed, they were simply too tired to have their usual run around. We still did a 2 hour walk but the following day they just got a local 1 hour walk. I didnt really see the point in going out again for 2-3 hours when they were tired so i'm pretty sure they were thankful for a quieter day.
> 
> On the days they have hydrotherapy or agility I dont go overboard with walks either. So I dont religiously walk my dogs for X amount of time each day, it really does depend on what other forms of exercise they are getting as well. I used to be really uptight about walks and was constantly clock watching. Anything less than 2 hours per day and i'd feel like i'd cheated them but they are all 'seniors' now so are happy with less, plus I have alot more equipment that I can use at home to tire them out - treadmill, puzzle feeders, equipment to work their core etc.


Good point Leanne and one I agree with.
Isla gets to meet up occasionally with another doggie pal or we go on a longer walk, then it will be a quieter shorter walk the following day. I have found with her that she is naturally more dozy the day after a high activity day.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Well just to really mess it up, a few of my cats go for on lead walks too, and play fetch and are good at recall and general obedience, not sure how people think cats are easier to keep than dogs either, if you think that come and live with my Meezers for a few days


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Twice a day without fail or he gets very bored and we both become unfit


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Well just to really mess it up, a few of my cats go for on lead walks too, and play fetch and are good at recall and general obedience, not sure how people think cats are easier to keep than dogs either, if you think that come and live with my Meezers for a few days


I was just about to say my Siamese has better recall than most dogs and plays fetch really well, lol


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I voted 'pretty much everyday' because I do try to walk them once a day we usually have a 40 min to 1 hour tramp about, some days very rarely we don't go out and the dogs don't seem to mind, they do also have a large garden/paddock to bounce around in too to keep themselves entertained, I'm happy with the amount of exercise they get and I'm not going to get my knickers in a twist if they miss a day sometimes.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Well said Monty!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

MrsZee said:


> That seems to very little activity for a lgd. What is the "net" site that says that and why this breed would require so little walk?
> !


I believe it was the holy wikipedia among others that said 20 minutes (laughable). As for requiring little they can go for a long time, but the nature of their job is generally to lie down in a field all day and watch for wolves so they're ready for activity at any point but equally like to just observe rather than run around all day. Targ will often lie down on walks and just watch what is going on instead of wanting to carry on. He's rather low energy in many ways. Regardless of what the internet says, I walk him for as long or short as I think.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Moobli said:


> And I wouldn't disagree with the above. However, missing a walk here and there because of illness, injury or because the dog has had another form of exercise is very different to not walking the dog because you are tired or can't be bothered.


One of the manifestations of depression is I 'can't be bothered'. Does that count as a lame excuse or will it pass as illness?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

ciarasmum said:


> Not every day, but most days yes. Ciara is a very nervous girl so if we have had an unexpected stressful walk, I might not walk her the next day unless I can be 100% sure that it will be as stress free as possible.
> 
> One of our quiet routes yesterday was packed for some reason with people, kids, dogs and I felt horrible for Ciara. It only got busy half way round so we ended up out 3 hours as it's a circular walk and turning back would have been just as busy by then. She even slept in the car on the way home which is unusual for her.
> 
> ...


This is also a consideration. It's a bitch of a catch 22 with Kes because I know stress takes 3 days to settle down in a dog so if we've had a bad walk or incident I tend to change my habits for the rest of the week.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Is it though? is it really a big deal if because the owner is tired, they might miss the odd walk? you are hinting that it is 'different' in an irresponsible way which I think is short sighted. Sometimes life gets in the way and if you are exhausted for whatever reason, then it's not exactly the end of the world if the dog skips a walk every now and then.
> 
> No single persons situation (or dog) is the same.


So true. And for those of us on our own or without support (husbands to walk the dogs instead etc) I think it's lacking in compassion to say 'being tired isnt good enough'. Sometimes I'm tired. Sometimes I have been at work for 30+ hours straight (not exagerating, it's a demanding job). Sometimes forcing myself out is too much. Sometimes when I had the four dogs (CMs two and my two) it was a serious struggle to meet all their needs. And for those with anxiety or other mental health worries or illnesses being made to feel inadequate instead of being treated with kindness does not help the issue.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Moobli said:


> To be pedantic, you did say "As long as the dog is fed, loved and well looked after, then does it really matter the frequency or length of walks?"
> 
> To that question I would say that part of the being well looked after is daily exercise imo ... for my dogs! Nowhere on this thread have I said other people should do as I do. Each to their own. I just found it quite staggering the amount of pet people who don't include daily exercise as a "must". If it works for you and yours then great


I don't consider myself lucky or stable enough to have any 'musts' on a daily basis aside from perhaps breathing :lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Precisely this. I haven't seen anyone saying every now and then is a problem - it is when it becomes a habit or happens regularly (especially when a dog is left alone while the owner is at work) when it become irresponsible and unfair imo.


I agree, there are always going to be certain circumstances when a dog may miss a walk ( as I have said mine have very occassionally) & I don't think it's a big deal but I do think general tiredness isn't really an excuse (although I realise there may be certain extra ordinary circumstances that justifies this). Daily exercise whether it is play, training, walking, running around etc is a must for dogs, obviously this should be tailored for each dog but is IMO essential

I work & am knackered most of the time as I get up at 5am to start dog walking, this time of year it's not great admittedly & getting out of a bed is a real struggle but seeing as my dogs are on their own most of the day then I owe it to them to make the effort. I recently got my puppy which has doubled my work with them, but again, this was my choice & I have to put the work in with him.

I do wonder why some responses seem so defensive, if you really feel that your dogs are doing fine then why worry what others think?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> So true. And for those of us on our own or without support (husbands to walk the dogs instead etc) I think it's lacking in compassion to say 'being tired isnt good enough'. Sometimes I'm tired. Sometimes I have been at work for 30+ hours straight (not exagerating, it's a demanding job). Sometimes forcing myself out is too much. Sometimes when I had the four dogs (CMs two and my two) it was a serious struggle to meet all their needs. And for those with anxiety or other mental health worries or illnesses being made to feel inadequate instead of being treated with kindness does not help the issue.


I totally agree! I do walk mine every day regardless. When I have a 9am meeting, I get up at 5am to walk them. However, I do empathise with those who are unable to do this every day, and accept that it doesn't mean that the dog is not in a loving home and well looked after in every other aspect. We never know what is around the corner. I once had two slipped discs and couldn't walk for 3 months. Had it not been for my neighbour, my dogs wouldn't have got out at all! I have moved now, so would be screwed if I were ill again.

I think walking your dogs every day is great, as long as you are healthy and able. What I don't understand, is those who just cant be arsed!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> I totally agree! I do walk mine every day regardless. When I have a 9am meeting, I get up at 5am to walk them. However, I do empathise with those who are unable to do this every day, and accept that it doesn't mean that the dog is not in a loving home and well looked after in every other aspect. We never know what is around the corner. I once had two slipped discs and couldn't walk for 3 months. Had it not been for my neighbour, my dogs wouldn't have got out at all! I have moved now, so would be screwed if I were ill again.
> 
> I think walking your dogs every day is great, as long as you are healthy and able. *What I don't understand, is those who just cant be arsed!*


I think that's what it boils down to in the end really and nobody here has that attitude so that's fine and dandy by me! The idea of my guys running for hours every day is great to me, but the reality doesn't always live up to it. But at least I care enough to want that for them and try as best as I can, even if that's not always as good as many others.


----------



## HarrietM (Dec 29, 2014)

My dogs get a walk everyday, wind, rain or snow. Jet (Labrador) gets a morning walk of 20-40 minuets and then both Bear (pomerainian) and Jet come with me for a long walk of at least an hour. 

Both are high energy and Jet needs to maintain his muscles in his legs due to having bad hips.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

So, I got in, I fed the dogs, I let them have an hour to settle their food and we went out for an hour and a half. I know they are done in because en route home they were walking beautifully to heel...that was until they saw my OH at the top of the hill and dragged me to him!

We went to the field oppisite us and every youngster with a hoody and phone was out, plus 2 lads playing with a rugby ball charging up and down the field, still, I was determined to let my 2 have their off lead madness (which they did and behaved very well) then we pavement walked to another field close by to look at the view and walk back home. 

Plus is I got some free dog sh*t on my wellies!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> I totally agree! I do walk mine every day regardless. When I have a 9am meeting, I get up at 5am to walk them. However, I do empathise with those who are unable to do this every day, and accept that it doesn't mean that the dog is not in a loving home and well looked after in every other aspect. We never know what is around the corner. I once had two slipped discs and couldn't walk for 3 months. Had it not been for my neighbour, my dogs wouldn't have got out at all! I have moved now, so would be screwed if I were ill again.
> 
> I think walking your dogs every day is great, as long as you are healthy and able. What I don't understand, is those who just cant be arsed!


I sympathise, I have a couple of slipped discs & was in agony again a few months ago. One particular day I was in so much pain that I almost passed out & when I tried to tak e one of them out. So unfortunately my dogs got no walks or no play that day - I felt incredibly guilty but I had no one to help me.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm on my own and have a dog with SA which means separate walks can also be incredibly difficult to do as Ty will get stressed left back at home. So, usually our walking days are all three out together in the morning, and then Cash out later on in the evening around the village. Missy & Ty only come on that evening walk if I have someone else to walk Cash and/or I'm not lazy enough to not take them out again after Cash in the evening. But to be honest, I'm very usually 'finished' after Cash's walk. Not that's it's far or tiring or anything, but just it gets very wearing in some ways having to keep going out separately. 

My dad has been walking them on/off the past few days as I've been unwell and he has said he doesn't know how I cope with all three. He can barely manage one on the lead! So I feel more than proud with myself for managing their exercise requirements as well as I do to be honest. .

For what it's worth, living in a flat meant no luxury of getting up, getting ready, having tea/coffee/breakfast...just waking up, before taking the dogs out. It was straight up, brush hair/teeth and out the door. Sometimes I was barely awake. I do wonder if I'd had the luxury of having a garden for those first early morning wee wees or whatever I'd have had a lazier approach to exercise. But now I have a garden that the dog's barely use I still find myself up and out straight away every morning


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> I sympathise, I have a couple of slipped discs & was in agony again a few months ago. One particular day I was in so much pain that I almost passed out & when I tried to tak e one of them out. So unfortunately my dogs got no walks or no play that day -* I felt incredibly guilty* but I had no one to help me.


I too felt awful a couple of months ago when being terribly ill after a bad event. I was wrapped up in a duvet on the settee all day (watching Jeremy!) and felt like I had been hit by ten buses, DnC were so good and just slept and I hated seeing them in all day so I dragged (literally!) myself outside to the field across the road and threw toys for 20 minutes before I had to go back in, even when we are poorly, we still have this incredible guilt!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm on my own and have a dog with SA which means separate walks can also be incredibly difficult to do as Ty will get stressed left back at home. So, usually our walking days are all three out together in the morning, and then Cash out later on in the evening around the village. Missy & Ty only come on that evening walk if I have someone else to walk Cash and/or I'm not lazy enough to not take them out again after Cash in the evening. But to be honest, I'm very usually 'finished' after Cash's walk. Not that's it's far or tiring or anything, but just it gets very wearing in some ways having to keep going out separately.
> 
> My dad has been walking them on/off the past few days as I've been unwell and he has said he doesn't know how I cope with all three. He can barely manage one on the lead! So I feel more than proud with myself for managing their exercise requirements as well as I do to be honest. .
> 
> *For what it's worth, living in a flat meant no luxury of getting up, getting ready, having tea/coffee/breakfast...just waking up, before taking the dogs out. It was straight up, brush hair/teeth and out the door. Sometimes I was barely awake. I do wonder if I'd had the luxury of having a garden for those first early morning wee wees or whatever I'd have had a lazier approach to exercise. But now I have a garden that the dog's barely use I still find myself up and out straight away every morning *


Oh that's awful! I had the same here when I moved in, in winter and the fence was broken and rotten in many places. Having to get up and go straight out with them, as opposed to letting them in the garden for a quick wee, whilst having a coffee and taking your time to get ready! I don't know how you do it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> I sympathise, I have a couple of slipped discs & was in agony again a few months ago. One particular day I was in so much pain that I almost passed out & when I tried to tak e one of them out. So unfortunately my dogs got no walks or no play that day - I felt incredibly guilty but I had no one to help me.


I totally sympathise, we had one instance a while back where the day was just FUBAR'd & I spent most of the day at A&E with my daughter, & we have no one we can rely on to help out either.

Not only did the dogs do without a walk but they also spent about 12 hours home alone (no accidents, no damage, but they must have been bewildered), something I was very upset & guilty about doing


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> I agree, there are always going to be certain circumstances when a dog may miss a walk ( as I have said mine have very occassionally) & I don't think it's a big deal but I do think general tiredness isn't really an excuse (although I realise there may be certain extra ordinary circumstances that justifies this). Daily exercise whether it is play, training, walking, running around etc is a must for dogs, obviously this should be tailored for each dog but is IMO essential


I agree, I work full time and am generally always tired but still have to make myself take the dog out.
He does miss the occasional walk (like a few months ago when I was struggling with horrendous migraines) and sometimes he will get no more than a token whizz round the recreation ground but those times I will do some work at home with him to compensate.

While I don't think it is necessary for most dogs to be walked for hours and hours each day, I am now dealing with the impact that restricted exercise has had on my dog I do think it is important that dogs get a good balance of physical and mental exercise.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> Oh that's awful! I had the same here when I moved in, in winter and the fence was broken and rotten in many places. Having to get up and go straight out with them, as opposed to letting them in the garden for a quick wee, whilst having a coffee and taking your time to get ready! I don't know how you do it.


Yes, some days it really wasn't appealing when it was gale force winds, torrential rain, and mud up to your ankles over the back fields. But needs must, and obviously without the use of a garden the dogs had to go out. Even if some of those walks were only about 10 -20 mins long.


----------



## maybe13 (Sep 29, 2013)

I do walk my dog every day without fail, but that's partly because of her age (10 months) and because she's a dog who easily gets bored...and because I really enjoy taking her out.

My previous dog, however, needed much less exercise as she aged. We'd still go out out for short 'sniff walks', ambles around the park and to check out the neighbourhood, but actual walky walks became unnecessary and (I think) unwanted as she got old.

I try to do what we both enjoy and whatever's appropriate for the individual dog.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Everyday; once for a few hours, or 2 shorter walks. Its a pain if I have a busy day and have to make sure I pop home to sort a walk out, but thats the choice I made getting a dog! Plus, he can still run for england so clearly still wants the exercise!

re: curling up and go to sleep indicating a good walk, buster is all about routine - he sleeps after he is walked, so pretty much does exactly the same thing if he has been taken our for a 3 hr walk through the woods, or a 30min on lead walk. I dont actually know if its possible to truely tire him out haha.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> I agree, I work full time and am generally always tired but still have to make myself take the dog out.
> He does miss the occasional walk (like a few months ago when I was struggling with horrendous migraines) and sometimes he will get no more than a token whizz round the recreation ground but those times I will do some work at home with him to compensate.
> 
> While I don't think it is necessary for most dogs to be walked for hours and hours each day, I am now dealing with the impact that restricted exercise has had on my dog I do think it is important that dogs get a good balance of physical and mental exercise.


I think when both Roxy & Toby were recovering from their ops & certain types of physical exercise was either off limits or restricted (even now for certain types) it does make you think alot more about how to make sure their needs are met.


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

I honestly don't think dogs care all that much about how much physical exercise they do  Obviously most would like some everyday but even 'worky' dogs like my working spaniels would much rather interact with me playing/training than just run around like hooligans. For example, I have been at home with the dogs all day today and have done lots of little things with them so even though I only took them out for 45 mins (I have horrible blisters atm lol! wimp!! ), they have now collapsed in a heap  even crazy boy Casper. TBH everyone on here loves their pets and does their best by them so I don't think anyone is in a position to judge anyone else as long as their dogs are happy and healthy :dita:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I read through this thread whilst I was at work today. 

At the end of the day - we are on this forum because we care about our dogs and try to do the right thing. 

None of us are on this forum because we hate our dogs and like to update people on how crap we are as owners. (unless it's in jest!) 

I have spent the last two months both physically ill and mentally not in a great place - I have not been to work for the last two months so Troy has not been as socially 'around' as the first month we had him. He has been walked most days and mentally tested almost every day - but there are days when I just haven't been able to and my OH is more occupied by helping me through the day than taking Troy out for two hours. 

It hasn't been possible some days - but Troy has been fed, he has a comfy bed, he is loved more than anything in the world and he has not suffered.

Sometimes life does just happen. 

There is no point telling people how awful they are when they don't walk their dog, don't feed raw or don't let their dog sleep in bed with us! (or do let them sleep in bed in some cases!)... 

Nout so queer as folk, no two people will have a dog and do exactly the same thing... 

and that's okay.

On a separate note, I am glad I'm not the only person on PF with an outdoor, dry food eating cat (or two!)


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> For what it's worth, living in a flat meant no luxury of getting up, getting ready, having tea/coffee/breakfast...just waking up, before taking the dogs out. It was straight up, brush hair/teeth and out the door. Sometimes I was barely awake. I do wonder if I'd had the luxury of having a garden for those first early morning wee wees or whatever I'd have had a lazier approach to exercise. But now I have a garden that the dog's barely use I still find myself up and out straight away every morning


That's just what it's like with me - except I have just the one dog.
Hopefully we are getting somewhere with a garden soon and I am SO looking forward to it!
Sophie will still get her walks, but the luxury of opening the door and letting her have a quick wee while I have a coffee still in my dressing gown....can hardly wait!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

CHE said:


> I honestly don't think dogs care all that much about how much physical exercise they do  Obviously most would like some everyday but even 'worky' dogs like my working spaniels would much rather interact with me playing/training than just run around like hooligans. For example, I have been at home with the dogs all day today and have done lots of little things with them so even though I only took them out for 45 mins (I have horrible blisters atm lol! wimp!! ), they have now collapsed in a heap  even crazy boy Casper. TBH everyone on here loves their pets and does their best by them so I don't think anyone is in a position to judge anyone else as long as their dogs are happy and healthy :dita:


I totally agree with this... but one thing that I would add, is that some people think their dogs don't need exercise because they don't get annoying (for want of a better word) without it, but I think dogs need exercise to be healthy (like people do) and there's no getting away from that. I don't want my dog to be unfit and out of condition - I want them to be healthy, physically as well as mentally so exercise is important. I'm not talking about people who do anything specific, or walk their dogs for any particular amount of time - I totally get the ill/work/circumstances thing and how people work around that, I'm talking about people who say their dogs don't need to leave the house, even in an ideal situation - there have been a few posts to this effect, like walking is only necessary for dogs who get annoying without, and I'm sure they don't all need to but most* would like to.

I sometimes like to stay in bed for ages and sit on the sofa eating for hours wrapped in a duvet... but there's a feeling of welbeing that I get if I do that after I've been for a good bit of exercise first - like a walk, and I think my dogs agree, there's a difference in my opinion, from happy relaxing to just vegetating - and as with different people, dogs are different too - some might love a long mountain hike, others a potter around the shops and a coffee or a trot round the block, a trip to the park etc, but it really doesn't sit well with me, when people say their dogs don't need a walk because they're not annoying to be around when they don't get out of the house - that's not why I walk my dogs, I walk them because exercise is healthy, they enjoy being out and about and a change of scenery and it makes them happy.

*I say most, because I know a few dogs - one old, one extremely nervous/reactive who really don't benefit from being "out and about"! Every dog is different.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I voted the second option, pretty much every day unless it can't be helped. The only times I haven't walked whatever dog I have/had at the time were
1) Ziggy missed a few days soon after I got her - she had a temperature of 106 and was hospitalised.
2)Ziggy missed a few days when I had flu. I tried to walk her, but had to sit down in a field 200yds from home, and crawl back on hands and knees. After that, I exercised her by lying on the sofa and throwing a ball down the corridor.
3)Ziggy (and Kite as well by then), missed a few days after I had an accident and my knee bent the wrong way. I had a dog walker come twice, alternate days to get them out, on the other days I threw a ball in the garden. After that, I could drive again so could take them out but not walk far.
4) Ziggy and Kite missed about 4 days after I had surgery to try to repair the knee. Again, I had a dog walker on alternate days.
5) Kite missed a couple of days after she had her litter, and only wanted 10 minute walks for a few days afterwards. After a week, she was happy to be out for 45 minutes and was back on full walks after 3 weeks, and re-started agility when the pups were 4 weeks.
6) Ziggy has injured her knee and has just done 3 weeks crate rest as the vet suggested. She's starting short walks again, but no running or twisting. 

So Kite has missed about 6 days of walks in over 5 years. Ziggy's missed about 12 days in 11 years before her recent injury - and my knee injury was because she tripped me so it was her fault anyway!


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, twice a day. Sometimes if time is short or the weather is too bad or I'm not well they only get "cheat" walks - just far enough to do their business: strangely they are clever enough to sense that I need to get home quickly and take extra long pottering about before they do what they need to  .

Two dogs ago I had a dog who wouldn't use the garden ever so I did 3 walks, but for my last dog I cut out the late evening one and he had to make do with the garden for his last pee.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Every so often I'll have a duvet day and me and the dogs will chill out in bed. I like them to have occasional rest days so they're used to them if my mam has to dogsit. She's not very steady on her legs and wouldn't be able to walk tricky never mind Opie. We've got a big garden they can tear round in though.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well OH does, unless it's very icy underfoot.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Muttly said:


> I think when your dog comes back from a walk and curls up and goes to sleep is a good indication of if he/she is satisfied with their walk. Each dog and owner is different.
> Each day is also different, this morning Muttly just wanted to have a sniff walk, other times he will run around like a "Pocket Rocket" as my parents nicknamed him lol.


lol. my mini dakkie hates cold weather. He goes to his bed around 10pm of his own free will. Its in a crate and I lock it when I go to bed.

Next morning, I have to persuade him with...Oi, Out for a wee.....and he is most reluctant. This is usually around 10am.

He runs outside, is back in within 10 seconds and the most exercise he wants is to walk to the front of the fire for prime position.

He is 5 years old.

If I go for a walk down the field, he pretends to be asleep if its raining.

In good weather, he howls the place down if I leave him behind.

all seasons, he refuses to get out of his bed for as long as he possibly can.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

The only times my dog goes without a walk is if the Weather is extremely bad. Really high winds or torrential driving rain. When I lived in London it was extremely rare if ever to have weather so bad to stop Scamp having his walk. But since moving to the North of the Isle of Man, them really bad weather days are not quite so rare! especially the high winds that cause sandstorms on and near the Beach.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Well...alarm set for 5am, up and out of bed for 5:10 and in the field for 5:13 and you know what? They loved it!

As soon as Charlie heard his harness jangle he came down with a wagging tail, Dottie then peeked her head round after being called. They were out for the best part 50 minutes running about and digging, in for just after 6, dried off, food prepared for OH to put down before he goes to work, then they were back in bed snoozing!

So, this will now be a regular walk! Plus I feel remarkably good having "done something" before work  good call!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I actually broke my Monday rest rule and went out last night. The moon was shining bright and we walked along the cliff tops in the pitch black without a torch. It was only a quick 5 mile walk but we enjoyed it  They'll probably get a rest tonight instead.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes - in fact it's usually two walks a day here. 

Don't get me wrong when millie had her paw injury a few years back she wasn't walked for nearly 2 weeks and she was hardly bouncing off the walls. 

But whilst she will happily have a sofa day with me I feel it's important she is out for a walk at least once a day.

We both work full time so For a lot of years meant 6am walks and 6pm walks- and yes we are usually tired possibly stressed and just wanting to slob on the sofa with a glass of wine but Millie's needs come before ours. 

When I was in hosp for 12 days a few weeks back millie still got two walks a day by hubby - albeit shorter ones in the evening as he was rushing to get to hosp but two walks none the less. 

I do though think it's a very dog specific decision to - it takes a while for stress levels to reduce so can see the benefit of not walking everyday for some. 

I do also think it's important for flexibility ie a dog not 'needing' a two hour charge through open fields to be able to settle.

But equally for millie I believe a walk a day is a must - even if it's just a 15 min walk round the block


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Well...alarm set for 5am, up and out of bed for 5:10 and in the field for 5:13 and you know what? They loved it!
> 
> As soon as Charlie heard his harness jangle he came down with a wagging tail, Dottie then peeked her head round after being called. They were out for the best part 50 minutes running about and digging, in for just after 6, dried off, food prepared for OH to put down before he goes to work, then they were back in bed snoozing!
> 
> So, this will now be a regular walk! Plus I feel remarkably good having "done something" before work  good call!


Brilliant


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Moobli said:


> Brilliant


Cheers  I really didn't think they'd be "up for it" but they were, granted Charlie spent most of it digging in a pile of mud!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

When I lived with him 24/7 yes.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Well...alarm set for 5am, up and out of bed for 5:10 and in the field for 5:13 and you know what? They loved it!
> 
> As soon as Charlie heard his harness jangle he came down with a wagging tail, Dottie then peeked her head round after being called. They were out for the best part 50 minutes running about and digging, in for just after 6, dried off, food prepared for OH to put down before he goes to work, then they were back in bed snoozing!
> 
> So, this will now be a regular walk! Plus I feel remarkably good having "done something" before work  good call!


I do a walk at a similar time everyday with Buster - Good thing is you never see a soul.

Sad thing is, he is a creature of habit and expects it on days off/weekends


----------



## ciarasmum (Aug 21, 2013)

So we went out last night after Sunday's horrendous 3 hours stress walk. It was lovely and quiet and had a mix of both on lead work and lots of off lead running around in puddles, chasing leaves. Had a few lovely comments about what a lovely girl she is.

Stupid me forgot to buy more treats though and she did a very impressive 'watch me' while a little dog barked at her across the street. After Sunday's walk I was surprised she didnt' react and felt guilty when she looked at me for a treat and just got a 'good girl' 

I'm glad I took her out.

Kes I agree with you about the 3 day stress and having to change the routines to accommodate this if they've had a bad day.


----------



## HLT93 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nope. Most days yes, it's pretty rare I don't but there is the occasional time I will just chuck a ball for them In the garden etc instead of a walk. 

I do believe its good for dogs to go out if possible for a walk every day as its new sights/smells etc but rest days are good


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> I do a walk at a similar time everyday with Buster - Good thing is you never see a soul.
> 
> Sad thing is, he is a creature of habit and expects it on days off/weekends


Haha! Luckily my two enjoy a lie in with me! Its only when I start to get ready and move about they start to follow me and look at me like "well.....?"

I have a saying that I walk by and it is "there's always someone else about" I could go at 3am and there will always be that one other dog walker/jogger/lone person haha!

On the plus side there were no rowdy kids shouting and swearing in massive groups on the field!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Muttly said:


> I think when your dog comes back from a walk and curls up and goes to sleep is a good indication of if he/she is satisfied with their walk. Each dog and owner is different.
> Each day is also different, this morning Muttly just wanted to have a sniff walk, other times he will run around like a "Pocket Rocket" as my parents nicknamed him lol.


Lol if that's the case then mine's never satisfied. First thing he does after a walk is play with his toys, even if he's been out running around for hours. It's like he has to have a come down period before he can settle and sleep.

I can tell if he's not had sufficient exercise for a few days though, he gets really demanding and pushy. He's had mostly lead walks recently as we've just moved but he's fine with that, it's the getting out and about to different places that's more important than running around like a loon.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't walk my older dog every day. He is now deaf and his sight is limited. He also has arthritis. I no longer lead walk him as he now barks at everything and everyone when we are out on lead. I'm assuming he's a bit confused. However, he always comes to the beach with us and is either offlead or on a flexi (he just loves a bit of rotting seal!). We walk at the beach around 3 days a week.

My other dog is walked at least 6 days out of 7. He doesn't like the wind and rain, so if it's very bad, I'll keep him at home, curled up I. Front of the fire- he has to be "encouraged" to even go out to pee when the weather is bad!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pupcakes said:


> Cheers  I really didn't think they'd be "up for it" but they were, granted Charlie spent most of it digging in a pile of mud!


Haha, am dreading getting up at 5am again ... I only have 1 more day off then back in the office.

Toby isn't as eager to go out in the cold, dark morning's & sometimes I will leave him snoozing in bed. But at the last minute he rushes down stairs to join us as I think he' so worried that he may miss out on a treat (rather than the walk itself!)


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I had my first dark morning walk after Christmas yesterday - I think dog was less impressed than I was. he didn't even bother to get out of bed when I came downstairs, just gave me an evil look . He did perk up once I got his harness though


----------



## knuckingfuts (Jan 11, 2014)

I haven't yet read all the thread but it kinda depends what you mean by a walk.

Does my Max get 2x 2 hours a day gallivanting by the river/beach/mountain tops?
No.

The longer walks tend to be with my FIL and his dog. My OH is a lazy sod who starts to moan after 30 mins so even then we have to give each other exasperated looks and turn around 

However he does get out 2-3 times a day on shorter, local walks 99.9% of the time. The only times he does't is when I have had a change in shift e.g. finish at 11pm then back in work 7am. Rare, but it happens.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

In spirit of the thread, I'm taking Bailey out for a walk of 30 minutes before college tomorrow 

Also it kinda tickles me that a while ago somebody (now banned) with a border collie made a thread asking the same question and that too descended into a 50 page argument


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Also it kinda tickles me that a while ago somebody (now banned) with a border collie made a thread asking the same question and that too descended into a 50 page argument


For rather different reasons though wasn't it?!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

SixStar said:


> For rather different reasons though wasn't it?!


Oh god I can't remember now, I just vaguely remember the title


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't get me wrong I do walk mine every day without fail and I believe every dog does need daily exercise but with future dogs I would make sure if needs be, in an emergency etc they would be fine with a small/short walk once/twice daily instead of the usual long/big ones they would normally get.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*Removed due to malicious behaviour.*​


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Scooter goes out every day without fail, barring any exceptional circumstances like illness or crazy weather.

Currently Breeze does not get walked every day; she misses 1 or maybe 2 walks per week in winter due to her noise phobia. We've tried to find walks that are free from her main triggers (gunshots and birdscarers) and have failed. She's better than she used to be but still gets too stressed by these noises for me to feel it's beneficial to walk her during the day. 
She goes out when it's dark or not at all, and I feel that this is the best option for her. She gets extra mental stimulation if for some reason I can't manage a dark walk with her.

To save me from skipping back through the thread, are people now stepping up to the challenge of walking their dogs in the morning as a result of this thread, or are the most recent posters on the same wavelength?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Zaros said:


> *TUESDAY: Zara and Oscar.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no mine haven't had theirs yet!

I'm waiting til about 10pm to go out with a work colleague into the wilderness with his pair.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Thorne said:


> Scooter goes out every day without fail, barring any exceptional circumstances like illness or crazy weather.
> 
> Currently Breeze does not get walked every day; she misses 1 or maybe 2 walks per week in winter due to her noise phobia. We've tried to find walks that are free from her main triggers (gunshots and birdscarers) and have failed. She's better than she used to be but still gets too stressed by these noises for me to feel it's beneficial to walk her during the day.
> She goes out when it's dark or not at all, and I feel that this is the best option for her. She gets extra mental stimulation if for some reason I can't manage a dark walk with her.
> ...


I only started walking Goldie in the morning as well as evening I think beginning of December. Reason being is I didn't think it was fair to him to only have boring lead walks all winter. I love it, being out the early with nooone else around


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Haha, am dreading getting up at 5am again ... I only have 1 more day off then back in the office.
> 
> Toby isn't as eager to go out in the cold, dark morning's & sometimes I will leave him snoozing in bed. But at the last minute *he rushes down stairs to join us as I think he' so worried that he may miss out* on a treat (rather than the walk itself!)


This sounds familiar!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Out again at 5:11 today (it's not actually that painful as I thought!) and yesterday after work I took them up one of our local parks, Penallta Parc (I know cbrookman walks her dogs up here too) and it was too nice not to take some snaps to share 























Think Charlie over did it though as his limp came back  so was stuck on lead for most of our walk this morning and will be on lead tonight, he's like Tiny Tim on Christmas morning!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Is that park near any bus stops/train stations Pupcakes? It looks perfect.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Love your 2 Pupcakes! They look lovely and so full of life!


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes sassy gets walked every day unless its extremely bad weather .As I am a dog walker she usually has 2-3 hours a day but the last week I have been unwell with this horrible cold flu thing so shes only been having half hour walks with hubby and shes been fine .I took her out today for a good run around for an hour at one of her favourite walks and shes been asleep ever since so as long as she gets out for a walk whether its a half hour lead walk or ball fetching or a good sniff and run over the woods for a couple of hours shes pretty content and happy and I've stopped feeling so guilty .


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't walk mine every day for variety of reasons. It does them no harm, if they don't get a walk they self exercise by play and wrestling together for hours in the house and I encourage this behaviour.

It makes no difference to the dog what the reason is when it doesn't get a walk one day. So whether it's due illness, too tired, bad weather or just CBA is irrelevant. Dogs are the least judgemental creatures on this earth, it's a shame humans aren't more like them.

Peace :cornut:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> Is that park near any bus stops/train stations Pupcakes? It looks perfect.


Hey Jackie99!

I dont really know the buses round here, but Ystrad Mynach is close by but still not practical to get to without a car, if you want I'd be happy to drive you up there if you fancied a dog walk? I'll leave The Terrors at home...well Charlie would be okay to plod along on a lead, it's amazing up there, you could be up there for hours and not get bored!

That hill we are on is in fact a horse shaped hill! The pony is to represent the pit ponies used by miners.

view from the air and this is still a fraction of the park!




Muttly said:


> Love your 2 Pupcakes! They look lovely and so full of life!


Thanks Muttly! They are lovely (when they want to be!) and certainly full of life, they are just...nutters! :lol:


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow that's amazing! But are those trees on fire??


----------



## zoemon (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes, BamBam is walked 4 times a day - we live in a flat so have no choice! 
First at 7am, 2nd at 11am, third is 4pm and lastly 8pm. 
First and last are 15 mins around the block, the current daylight walks are runs on the field with a tennis ball 

I long for the day we have a huge garden


----------



## Pugnut (Jan 10, 2015)

I walk mine twice a day about hour and half in the morning more in the summer.
Forty mins late afternoon. 
I don't walk them if it's raining hard tho,
They hate rain.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's been sideways sleet up here over the last three days, they still got walked.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I only really walk mine once a week or so, but train and then two-ball every other day.


----------

